# Who's set to make BSL 08?



## Proudpiscean (May 12, 2007)

I won't be poppin' my brastrap this year. My goal for this year is to make full, healthy APL length; then I can focus on BSL and beyond. I plan to use the rules for the LHCF bootcamp to get there (no heat, protective styling, DC with every wash, no trimming just dustings, baggying). Who else is set to make BSL in 08? I don't think there is a 'pop ya brastrap 08' thread yet so I thought I'd get an early start! (2008 is less than 8 months away-it'll be here before we know it) 


BSL in 08!

321
31837
4mia
~Healthytresses~
26INCHHAIR
Abenyo
Aggie
Alli77
almondjoi85
alwayzalady22
Amara11
Ambitious1013
angie10
Anky  
Atlien
Aussie
Bablou00
BelindaLuz
Belleama
bellesocialite
bLackButtafly
Bluefolli
bluwatersoul
Bosslady1
caligirl2385
Carletta
Ccmuffingirl
Charmtresse
Cheeks87  
Chellero
Chenai
Chicacanella
Chickory_Bee
Choconillaprincess
Cleve gyrl
Closer1
Cmw45
Country gal
Crimsonvixen
cupcake
Curlcraze
Curlycarameldiva
Cutie2be
Daniemoy
Demetrius Roberts
Den1
Divake22
DivaRox
Divinefavor
drasgrl
E$h 
Ebonyhairedprincess
Elegance Unleashed
Energee
Energist
FactoryMouse77
FineChyna
FlawedBeauty
Flyrob
foxieroxienyc
fullsizediva
Gabulldawg
GANicole
gemini350z
Glamourous
GoingNatural 
Growinglong777
Growth2come
Guyaneek
hair wit favor
Healthyhairin07
HighlyFavored1
ILuvsmuhgrass
IntoMyhair
Islandspyce
Jade998
Jaiku
JazzyDez
Jazzykate
JenFleets
Kacie
Kalayani
KaramelDiva1978
Kbfluff
kbody4
KhandiB
laCriolla 
Ladylibra
LadyZ
lavendar 
Leleepop
lollyoo
Loved
Lovemyhair1
Luving me
LuvMyHair07
Luvmylife
mamamia
Mane Vixen
Mariamichelle
MCrzyGr 
MedMunky
Metro qt 
Miesha
Miss Jetsetter
Missdivine01
MissFallon
Missi
MissMadaam
MissNorway
MonaLisa
Mook’s Hair
moroni
Motherx2esq
mrsjohnson75
MsAngie
mw138
Mynappturalme
mzcris
Nappity4b
Netnet26
Nice & Wavy
nikkipoo
nubianqt86 

NYlegalbarbie
OnAHairQuest
Opalsunset
OSAMENE
Patiencevirtue
pattycake0701
Pistachio
PrettyBlackHair
prettyfaceANB
prettypuff1
princessnad
Puddles
Qetesh
Queen t
Ronda123
rosie
Royal Glory
Runrunrunner
Saida
sareca
Sashaa08
Sassyshani
SeatownSista
Serenity Peace
sexyeyes3616
Seymone
Shalilac
Shun78
shunta
Skyborn09
smcbarnett
Soliel185
Soonergirl
SouthernTease
Sowhut
Special K
StellaB
Stephypoo
Stluciansweetie
Sunshine baby
Sunshine0801
Sunshine One
sunshyne krissy
Sweetgeorgiapeach
sweetyb
taj
Tatje
Tenacious
TLC1020
tnorenberg
Tottzu
Tootuff
toyztoy
Traycee  
Trudy
tschizum
tthreat08 
Vanesart
vivacious1083
WaterChylde
Wheezy807
WhipEffectz1
Wildchild453
winniebread
Wishin4BSL


Thanks Special K for putting the list in order!


----------



## WaterChylde (May 12, 2007)

I'm hoping by December of 08.


----------



## Kalayani (May 12, 2007)

I`m hoping by Jan-Feb of 08 i should be BSL


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 12, 2007)

me!...I will be full shoulder length by August 07....so by December 08 I wont be full brastrap, but close enough it claim it!


----------



## Puddles (May 12, 2007)

[SIZE=+1] Me, me, me. 

I plan on being there by this time next year. I just cut the last of my damaged colored hair off a couple of days ago. So now I'm starting fresh. 

I have a cutting/trimming addiction......but to achieve bsl....I'm going to have to stop. 

I can't wear a bun now.......but when I can....I will start bunning. No heat and bunning is what had me at 14inches(1inch past bsl) before Textures & Tones took it all away.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Nightingale (May 12, 2007)

ME! I just made APL and I'm aiming for brastrap by April 08. I'm hoping for sooner, but I think this is realistic for full BSL.


----------



## bluwatersoul (May 12, 2007)

*me! me!

I am set for the end of 08 - hopefully sooner. I am in braids now and plan to take them out in the fall maybe, and will then bun until I reach my goal. God willing and the creek don't rise*.....


----------



## tnorenberg (May 12, 2007)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> I'm hoping by December of 08.



Same for me. Let's go. !!!!


----------



## prettypuff1 (May 12, 2007)

me too. i want it for my graduation present... I think i need 6 inches....


----------



## GoingNatural (May 12, 2007)

I'm in! I am hoping for BSL by July 08, but really hoping to make it by May 08. I use no heat and I don't deal with scissors. I'm just trying to find the right moisture balance for my hair.


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 12, 2007)

ME ME ME...Hopefully by this time in ' 08   My vits are keeping me in check.


----------



## sareca (May 12, 2007)

Me three! Me three! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm thinking April/May 2008 or Aug/Sept 2008 with a trim.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (May 12, 2007)

August 2008!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyztoy (May 12, 2007)

ME ME ME ME ME ME! I got a trim my last one, my hair is starting to thicken back up(from the micro braids thinnin it out). So I'm ready to grow I probably have 4 inches. I want to be there by Jan 08!!


----------



## mw138 (May 12, 2007)

I'm in! By this time next year, I hope to be BSL or longer!


----------



## alwayzalady22 (May 12, 2007)

Me!  i'm shooting for APL by august, full apl by christmas, and bsl by february would be nice, but march is probably more realistic....i want to be full bsl for my may 08 graduation!!!

let's get it, ladies!


----------



## Creatividual (May 12, 2007)

Count me in. I would like to see my hair BSL by this time next year. I will have APL by the end of October. So I feel confident that I will have BSL by May-June 2008. I'm set!!!!!  Let's get it!!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 12, 2007)

Kalayani said:
			
		

> I`m hoping by Jan-Feb of 08 i should be BSL


 
I wit u girl.... Im aiming for then too..COUNT ME IN


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 12, 2007)

vivacious1083 said:
			
		

> Count me in. *I would like to see my hair BSL by this time next year. I will have APL by the end of October. So I feel confident that I will have BSL by May-June 2008. I'm set!!!!!* *Let's get it!!!*


 
Those are my goals as well! APL by Oct, then BSL by this time next year! 
Let's keep each other motivated ladies!  
I'll post my updates to this thread every few months. 
BSL: Class of 08! Let's get it ladies!


----------



## sareca (May 13, 2007)

I made myself a little map today... I originally said Apr/May 2008 and I was *dead on*!  I'm about 5.5 inches from BSL (that's 11 months ETA April 2008).


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I made myself a little map today... I originally said Apr/May 2008 and I was *dead on*! I'm about 5.5 inches from BSL (that's 11 months ETA April 2008).


 

  Girl, you are a genious! I so need to make one of those!


----------



## sareca (May 13, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Girl, you are a genious! I so need to make one of those!


 
 It was super simple. I used MS paint to add the lines and numbers. The hard part was making sure the tape measurer was straight. You have to sit on it a little. :wink2:

ETA: I knew my torso was short, but I didn't realized that I don't have a 'mid-back' (my original goal).


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 13, 2007)

That is the goal.  I wonder if its realisitic? I need to make a map like Sareca's. I am about 3 or 4 inches from full APL, and  hopefully I will hit that by Sep/Oct of 07.


----------



## healthyhairin07 (May 13, 2007)

I should be BSL by January of '08, but I think it may take the front of my hair longer to catch up, so all of my hair should be BSL by the end of '08.  I'd be happy with that.  That doesn't seem like it's a long time from now.  Plus, I've never had BSL hair.  

I'll give myself until the end of '08, which is more than enough time, because I don't want to have BSL thin hair.


----------



## Ambitious1013 (May 13, 2007)

Good idea Sareca!!!  I am going to do a progress pic like that when I get my touch up.  I haven't set my goal yet for BSL (I'm just trying to get to APL first ) but I know that it will be some time in 2008.  The picture will truly help me out with setting my goal down to the month.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

So far we have:

ambitious1013 
amr501
waterchlyde
kalayani
cutiebe2
puddles
nubianqt
bluwatersoul
tnorenberg
prettypuff1
GoingNatural
sunshyne krissy
sareca
WhipEffectz1
toyztoy
mw138
alwazalady22
vivacious1083
MissMadaam
OnAHairQuest
healthyhairin07
Iluvsmuhgrass
shunta
lavendar 
Glamourous
Patiencevirtue
cupcake
Demetrius Roberts
Bablou00
bellesocialite
Serenity Peace
angie10
fullsizediva
JazzyDez
GANicole
Trudy
Stephypoo
bLackButtafly
Bosslady1


Just stay on top of those regimens ladies and we can all have swangin' BSL hair next year sometime! I'm so excited!  
I'm going to stick with the LHCF bootcamp challenge to get there ( no heat, stretching relaxers 20 weeks, dc with every wash, baggying, moisturizing daily, protective styles, no trimming- just dusting). Good luck ladies! 

ETA: I look forward to typing 'achieved' next to each name


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> Good idea Sareca!!! I am going to do a progress pic like that when I get my touch up. I haven't set my goal yet for BSL (I'm just trying to get to APL first ) but I know that it will be some time in 2008. The picture will truly help me out with setting my goal down to the month.


 

You're making great progress Ambitious! Keep up the good work  
You'll be APL this year and BSL sometime in 08


----------



## Mortons (May 13, 2007)

Me 2 Me 2! I plan to be BSL in Jan. 08


----------



## CHECKMATE! (May 13, 2007)

Let's get it! Let's get it! ...let rain and clear it  out *doing chicken noodle soup dance*  ...I'm  2inches from APL & taking my vits. so,with no setbacks,let Gods' will be done for Dec 08'


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 13, 2007)

patiencevirtue said:
			
		

> Let's get it! Let's get it! ...let rain and clear it  out *doing chicken noodle soup dance*  ...I'm  2inches from APL & taking my vits. so,with no setbacks,let Gods' will be done for Dec 08'


 How come I got crunk when I read Let's get it lets get it

My hair is going into braids after this last final. Hopefully that will help me get to my goal and help me get over my watching obsession


----------



## Ambitious1013 (May 13, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> You're making great progress Ambitious! Keep up the good work
> You'll be APL this year and BSL sometime in 08



Thanks girl!!  I wish you the best with your progress!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 13, 2007)

I'm in!   Hopefully I'll be there! I'm a few inches from APL now. I really need to measure myself because I'm short waisted....


----------



## Bint Yusef (May 13, 2007)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> Thanks girl!!  I wish you the best with your progress!!!


 Your hair is awsome. Love those before and after, very inspirational.


----------



## shunta (May 13, 2007)

Dont think I'll be poppin my brastrap this year, either. I just had two trims within the last two months so thats about 3" that I hadnt really planned.


----------



## Lavendar (May 13, 2007)

Puddles said:
			
		

> [SIZE=+1] Me, me, me.
> 
> I plan on being there by this time next year. I just cut the last of my damaged colored hair off a couple of days ago. So now I'm starting fresh.
> [/SIZE]


 
Hey, I just did this too, 6 inches gone, so I'm in.  I should have been there by next month, but I'm in starting over mode.  I hoping for APL by November 07 and BSL by May 08.  This feels like deja vu!


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> Dont think I'll be poppin my brastrap this year, either. I just had two trims within the last two months so thats about 3" that I hadnt really planned.


 
That's okay, you'll make it there in early 08- with healthier hair  
I got a couple inches trimmed of last month, I hated to do it but they had to go  ....


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> Thanks girl!! I wish you the best with your progress!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 13, 2007)

OnAHairQuest said:
			
		

> *How come I got crunk when I read Let's get it lets get it*
> 
> My hair is going into braids after this last final. Hopefully that will help me get to my goal and help me get over my watching obsession


 
Girl, me too!


----------



## bablou00 (May 13, 2007)

Hopefully I will make it to BSL in 08. My hair is going thru some changes and I can't find that balance. Im just going to wash it daily and put it up. My motto is leaving it alone this summer. About 4-5 inches away from APL so I think next by August-Sep I will reach BSL


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 14, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> It was super simple. I used MS paint to add the lines and numbers. The hard part was making sure the tape measurer was straight. You have to sit on it a little. :wink2:
> 
> ETA: *I knew my torso was short, but I didn't realized that I don't have a 'mid-back'* (my original goal).


 
   U and me both ..that chart is great i might have to make one like that


----------



## Puddles (May 14, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> Girl, you are a genious! I so need to make one of those!




[SIZE=+1] Me too........that's a good idea.[/SIZE]


----------



## Puddles (May 14, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> So far we have:
> 
> ambitious1013
> amr501
> ...



[SIZE=+1]I'm going to do the challenge as well. That will keep me on my toes about no heat. [/SIZE]


----------



## sareca (May 14, 2007)

MissMadaam said:
			
		

> U and me both ..that chart is great i might have to make one like that


 
  That probably means BSL is going to look like mid-back on us.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 14, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> That probably means BSL is going to look like mid-back on us.


 
 I kno das riiiight


----------



## sareca (May 14, 2007)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> Good idea Sareca!!! I am going to do a progress pic like that when I get my touch up. I haven't set my goal yet for BSL (I'm just trying to get to APL first ) but I know that it will be some time in 2008. The picture will truly help me out with setting my goal down to the month.


 
If ya'll need help w/ your maps let me know.  I only need a straight shot w/ the tape measurer at the nape (actually it can be from the hairline if you want).  Make sure you're not at an angle (or only a slight one) and that your hold the tape measurer taut.


----------



## Cien (May 14, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I made myself a little map today... I originally said Apr/May 2008 and I was *dead on*! I'm about 5.5 inches from BSL (that's 11 months ETA April 2008).


 
Heyyyy!! I love your chart!! I need to  make me one of those!! 

 


-----


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (May 14, 2007)

I"m in..I'm hoping I will make bra strap length by may of 08. Patience is a virtue when growing hair


----------



## bellesocialite (May 14, 2007)

I'm looking at BSL sometime around December 08. I placed APL at May 2007 and for some reason, I'm still not there  I was a little too ambitious. But I can soo get BSL by December 2008. I'm in!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 14, 2007)

In the name of The Almighty, I claim that I will make full BSL in the '08! Right now, I'm striving for healthy, full hair. My hair is getting thicker and more dense but I need to work on health. It's still looking rather dull and lifeless, but my hair is definitely thickening up, thanks to JBCO and BT. I drink tons of water and use Porosity Control weekly. I think it'll take some time to see that progress.

By conservative estimates, I'm a several inches past shoulders and claiming to reach full APL by Christmas 2007. A few more inches after that, and I should reach full BSL by March or April of 2008. In sum, I'd be happy with healthier locks, even if I only make it to APL, but I'm praying for healthy, full BSL. 

Let's get it, ladies!


----------



## Ms Red (May 14, 2007)

*raises hand*  I am aiming for Dec. 2008. Right now my longes layer in the back is about 3 inches from APL but past SL. My sides are SL and my front is chin length. I want ALL even APL by Summer 2008 and BSL by Dec. 

I've heard once you get to APL it's not too hard to get to BSL (vs. SL to BSL)


----------



## angie10 (May 14, 2007)

Meeeeee lol.... I know I said hopefully by Dec 2007, but I think it would be more like 08. I will be in on the challenge, but I already started my personal challenge for now


----------



## WaterChylde (May 14, 2007)

That chart is a great idea. Next time I flat iron my hair I'll do this. My estimate in February was that from front to ends my hair was approx. 15 in long and APL is about 20 in and BSL is about 25 in. My torso is long. *smh*


----------



## BMoreFlyy (May 14, 2007)

I'm in... I think about as much as I can hope for here in '07 is full APL in the back and full shoulder length in the front... so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## JazzyDez (May 14, 2007)

Anytime in 08 is cool with me. I should be reaching APL soon but not THICK APL since the back is longer than the front.


----------



## shunta (May 14, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> *That's okay, you'll make it there in early 08- with healthier hair  *
> I got a couple inches trimmed of last month, I hated to do it but they had to go  ....


 
Aww thank you so much. I dont even know why I let the stylist trim it that much in the last 2 months. I should know better. I guess I wanted to change it up. But its okay, though...I guess. 


I'll bet your trim makes your hair look so much healthier and thick, though. A good trim is almost guaranteed to do that.


*ETA*: Wait a minute, I just looked at your siggy and your hair is beautiful! Looks thick, healthy, and shiny. Thats the important thing.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 15, 2007)

shunta said:
			
		

> Aww thank you so much. I dont even know why I let the stylist trim it that much in the last 2 months. I should know better. I guess I wanted to change it up. But its okay, though...I guess.
> 
> 
> I'll bet your trim makes your hair look so much healthier and thick, though. A good trim is almost guaranteed to do that.
> ...


 

Thank you!  
I love blunt ends


----------



## Avin'sMom2010 (May 15, 2007)

I hope to make it in 08' my hair is a smidget away from APL in the back when stretched


----------



## blazingthru (May 15, 2007)

I think I am going to join.  I am not even full shoulder length but Keep Hope Alive, You never really know.  I might make it I am claiming the end of the year of 2008. I am going to start taking my vitamins. I haven't in may months. I'll drink more water.  If I make it I might just have a party. I am getting closer to Armpit but the front and sides are slow as molasses. I am going to come up with a better regiment. I'm excited.   COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## Bosslady1 (May 15, 2007)

If I retain all my length then by April  - May 08 I should be.

If I run into some damage and I need to cut...then maybe October - November 08.


----------



## GANicole (May 15, 2007)

Count Me In! I am finally starting to see some growth. I hope to make BSL by April 08 but I will probably trim my thin ends so I will give myself until the end of 08.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (May 15, 2007)

Ooooooooh! ME too! Me too! I think I'll hit by about June 2008.  I need a little more than a year.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 15, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> I made myself a little map today... I originally said Apr/May 2008 and I was *dead on*! I'm about 5.5 inches from BSL (that's 11 months ETA April 2008).


 

:trampolin I'm also 5.5 inches away from brastrap!! I measured from the hairline. I'm going to try to post pics soon. I think I'll definitely make BSL by next April too! Yay!


----------



## Ayeshia (May 15, 2007)

I should be there by Dec 07  provided that I have no setbacks


----------



## Nature'sWay (May 15, 2007)

I WISH!! The road I am on, I will be Should Length in December and a little over APL in December 2008. I love hair talk. I can't wait to get to shoulder length. I will be able to put my hair into a loose bun for work.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 27, 2007)

oh oh oh I wanna join BSL 08 Challenge  I just made APL 
Since my hair grows like a snail I would luv to be BSL by my graduation from grad school that would be a wonderful gift in 9mths, so I'm shooting for May'08


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 27, 2007)

_*...Yea! A BSL in '09 thread!   I was hoping for one of these....*_

_*HealthyTresses taps Mo on the shoulder and whispers in her ear...*_

_Mo: "Oh, it's not?  My bad..."_

_*walks out of the thread awkwardly*_

_*Looks back over her shoulder and says "Good luck ladies....I'll root you on!!!..."*_


----------



## senimoni (Aug 27, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*...Yea! A BSL in '09 thread!   I was hoping for one of these....*_
> 
> _*HealthyTresses taps Mo on the shoulder and whispers in her ear...*_
> 
> ...




What are smoking, you need to stay on in the 08 thread anyway...you have 15 months.


----------



## seymone (Aug 27, 2007)

I will be brastrap by May 08.. This is my graduation present to myself.. YAH.. Let's get it ladies.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 27, 2007)

senimoni said:


> What are smoking, you need to stay on in the 08 thread anyway...you have 15 months.


 

_*Hmmm....that is true dear Seni.... :scratchch*_

_*whips out calculator*_

_*.25 inch per month x 15 months = 3.75 inches (would put me close, but not there - and would have to allow for dusting/setbacks)*_

_*.50 inch per month x 15 months = 7.50 inches (would put me there, at least in the back, allowing for dusting/setbacks)*_

_*Oh, why not. Put me on the list HT,  I was on the APL challenge for 4 years...this won't hurt either*_.. 

_*I'm gonna shoot for December '08...*_

_*Thanks SeniLisa*_..


----------



## BeetleBug (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope to make it by my birthday in March.


----------



## curlycraze (Aug 27, 2007)

I am would like to "pop-it" July '08


----------



## IntoMyhair (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to be there my december 08


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Aug 27, 2007)

Meeeeee!!!!  I think i am just about APL so I think I can make it there by Summer '08.  SSSSoooo exciting!!!


----------



## senimoni (Aug 27, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Hmmm....that is true dear Seni.... :scratchch*_
> 
> _*whips out calculator*_
> 
> ...



All else fails and you can hike up your Bra strap like the *others* .


----------



## Bosslady1 (Aug 27, 2007)

WhipEffectz1 said:


> August 2008!!!!!!!!


 
What she said!


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 27, 2007)

senimoni said:


> All else fails and you can hike up your Bra strap like the *others* .


----------



## sowhut (Aug 27, 2007)

I better! I'm due for a touch-up this week. I hope to be BSL by spring time.


----------



## sareca (Aug 27, 2007)

I trimmed a little and I will probably wanna even it up a little more so I'm pushing my date out to December 2008!  I should make it before then, but I just wanna make sure. :wink2:


----------



## GoingNatural (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm hoping for June 2008, but no later than August 2008!


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 27, 2007)

sareca said:


> I trimmed a little and I will probably wanna even it up a little more so I'm pushing my date out to December 2008! I should make it before then, but I just wanna make sure. :wink2:


 

_*oooh my hair cousin!  Now I have someone else to support for December 2008...*_

_*I'm looking back through the thread and I see that there are some others.*_..


----------



## chenai (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm aiming to reach this goal by the end of the year


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 27, 2007)

WaterChylde said:


> I'm hoping by December of 08.



I know i'm making APL by '08. I'm not sure about BSL though. it'd be cool to make it December '08 but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## leleepop (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm in. I should make brastrap sometime in 08. Hopefully by the summer.


----------



## FactoryMouse77 (Aug 27, 2007)

Me!!! me!!!

I'm a newbie, and anxiously anticipating the next adopt a newbie challenge, but while I've been waiting I've tried following some of the hints I've ready on the board. ANywhooo (because I'm rambling) I hope to be BSL by early 08.  I think its possible...


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope to be there by DEC. 2008 !   I think its possible?erplexed  I KNOW its possible !!!


----------



## netnet26 (Aug 28, 2007)

I plan to be a BSL...in March 08.........I am trying my best to stay away from as much heat as possible!!!!...I have confidence that I will make it..

___________
4a Relaxed ( fine)
1st Goal: APL..reached 8/07 Yay!!!!!
2nd Gaol: BSL..(thicker) 3/08
Ult.Goal:MBL....12/08


----------



## taj (Aug 28, 2007)

If I don't have any setbacks, then I'll be popp'in my bra strap no later than Feb. 08!!!


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 28, 2007)

Ladies, may I join you? I need to make some sort of hair commitment! I'm aiming for BSL...like tomorrow...





...but if that doesn't work out, I'll settle for April '08 :woohoo:


----------



## DivaRox (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm claiming it by Sept. 08 or the end of next year for sure!! I'm being proactive with keeping my hair moisturized, strengthened, and pampered and staying consistent with my vits and water intake. I'm hoping to stave off any sad faces and reports of damaged hair.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2007)

Yay!  I'm soo excited to see more ladies joining! I'll add your names to the list! 

I'm still on track to make BSL by next summer. Joining some of the other challenges (low manipulation, LHCF bootcamp & HYH til christmas) are helping me along. Good luck to everyone! Remember, protecting and retaining those ends are key


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*...Yea! A BSL in '09 thread!  I was hoping for one of these....*_
> 
> _*HealthyTresses taps Mo on the shoulder and whispers in her ear...*_
> 
> ...


 

Oh no you're not backing out missy! 
I KNOW you can make BSL in 08, you're almost there! Come on and join us


----------



## Missi (Aug 28, 2007)

*FULL bra strap length: i push 2 Dec '08. since my hair is different lengths: they'll probably reach by March '08 but FULL is something else*


----------



## DivaRox (Aug 28, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Yay!  I'm soo excited to see more ladies joining! I'll add your names to the list!
> 
> I'm still on track to make BSL by next summer. Joining some of the other challenges (*low manipulation, LHCF bootcamp & HYH til christmas*) are helping me along. Good luck to everyone! *Remember, protecting and retaining those ends are key*


 

Huh? Wait a minute, this is a challenge?- I just thought we were posting our hair wishlist for next year.


----------



## jade998 (Aug 28, 2007)

I am definetly in - Hoping for BSL By Summer next year.


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm aiming for apl by December 07 and I know it takes me 6 months from APL to a full BSL but I'm aiming for December 08 since I plan on trimming and wearing straight styles for a bit which will probably mess up my progress for a while.


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 28, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Oh no you're not backing out missy!
> I KNOW you can make BSL in 08, you're almost there! Come on and join us


 
_*Girl, I'm in...I posted that I have nothing to lose...*_
_*I was on the APL challenge for 4 years... *_

_*BSL in December 2008 (or 09, or 10....) !*_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2007)

DivaRox said:


> Huh? Wait a minute, this is a challenge?- I just thought we were posting our hair wishlist for next year.


 

Well it's not an official challenge.....although it can be.
It is a personal challenge for me though


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Aug 28, 2007)

I am hoping for BSL a year from now if not shorter.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck ladies let's keep it going .... We can do it 

I had been slackin on my supplements and protein in take but im back on the wagon.. 
Im trying to give my self a follicle boast i wanna be at BSL by Jan2008


----------



## pattycake0701 (Aug 29, 2007)

I think if I actually follow my regimine and not slack....I think I'll be there by Dec 08.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 29, 2007)

BSL by December 2008, hopefully....


----------



## kbody4 (Aug 29, 2007)

Count me in!! I plan on being BSL sometime in the spring/summer of 08


----------



## MsAngie (Aug 29, 2007)

*jumping up and down while raising hand* me! me! me!


----------



## Country gal (Aug 29, 2007)

I am claiming it for 08. I am at APL now.  I will be doing braids as a protective styling.


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 29, 2007)

I will join... I will not set a date for 2008... I just hope to make it sometime in 2008... I will be bagging/bun all winter... get my ends trimmed in Nov. for a healthy start.... use some growth aids too... Pray for no set backs....


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll Join too, because I just know I'll make BSL in2008 I will hopefull make it there by May


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 29, 2007)

Let's get it ladies, we can do this!


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 29, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> *Let's get it ladies*, we can do this!


 

_**Take that, take that...**_

_Sowry, I couldn't help it..._

_*Raises hand over the BSL in 08 congregation....*_

_*Let there be no massive tangles or split ends...*_
_*May all conditioners work magic and not leave rats nests behind*_
_*Let all stay away from scissors and bitter stylists*_
_*May all make it through the cold winter months with good protective styling and care*_
_*Let everyone have their follicles stimulated and ready to push some hair through...*_

_*Let the hair growin chuch say....Baby those ends, Baby those ends, Baby those ends...*_

_*You are dismissed...*_

_*Good luck to all!!! *_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 29, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _**Take that, take that...**_
> 
> _Sowry, I couldn't help it..._
> 
> ...


 
Baby those ends!


----------



## LuvMyHair07 (Aug 29, 2007)

By the end of next year i hope 2 poppin my bra strap.....should be APL in Dec.


----------



## tschizum (Aug 29, 2007)

I need about 4-5 inches (for my longest layers) to reach BSL Hopefuly by my b-day next year but it would be an awesome christmas present


----------



## Ivie184 (Aug 30, 2007)

ME!!!!!! I want in!!! I should make armpit length before/by Dec. ’07. I should hopefully be BSL hopefully in summer of’08. I will continue to wear my hair in protective styles and baby my ends the best way I possibly can.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 9, 2007)

2008 is quickly approaching ladies! Stick with those reggies 

I'll be posting update pics in December and in June!


----------



## motherx2esq (Oct 9, 2007)

I am hoping to be there my the end of the summer!  I am so in!


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe in December.


----------



## kbfluff (Oct 9, 2007)

Add me too!!


----------



## Dee_33 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in...I want to be BSL by Dec. 08.  I just had 3 inches of dead ends cut off last week, although I'm not happy about it my hair does look and feel better.  Right now I'm about 1.5 inches past SL so I'm hoping that BSL is possible.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 9, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Maybe in December.


 

That's great! Anytime in 08 is good


----------



## BambiEyes (Oct 9, 2007)

*I think I have 1in-1.5in before i get to BSL...I think. I'm post 13wks so when i stretch it's almost there. So, i'm in!*


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 9, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> That's great! Anytime in 08 is good



 I didn't actually believe I could but now that I think about it, I guess it is possible. About how long does it take to go from APL to BSL? I should be APL by this time next year.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 9, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I didn't actually believe I could but now that I think about it, I guess it is possible. *About how long does it take to go from APL to BSL? *I should be APL by this time next year.


 

Not sure....I guess it depends on your height & the length of your torso. I'm guessing about 9 months or so.


----------



## bluefolli (Oct 9, 2007)

Better late than never.  I am going to join and predict by May/June 2008. I will know a little better after my touch up in November. HHG ladies!


----------



## chellero (Oct 9, 2007)

I am *this* close to APL so I am going to say that I will make BSL by my 30th birthday in September.


----------



## atlien (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope I will make full bra strap length in 08erplexed.


----------



## tatje (Oct 9, 2007)

Me. Me. Me. Me.   I am past armpit so I am hoping to be bra strap by Jun of 2008 and full Bra strap by Jan 2009 (meaning every layer of my hair is bra strap, well maybe not my bangs...don't know).


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 9, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> 2008 is quickly approaching ladies! Stick with those reggies
> 
> *I'll be posting update pics in December and in June*!


 
 

_*watching*_


----------



## Nanyanika (Oct 9, 2007)

well i really hope so, i'm an inch away from the bottom of my bra-strap, i'm suppose to be updating in dec at my one year hairannversiary since my cut.


----------



## Ronda123 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was right at bra strap but cut 3 inches off because I'm trying to grow out layers.   My goal is to reach BSL (blunt cut) in 2008.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 9, 2007)

I am already there.  I will be updating my album on November 1st, my natural anniversary.  Q


----------



## FlyRob (Oct 9, 2007)

My goal is BSL by my birthday in September.  I will reach there by the following methods:  no heat, baggying, boundless tresses, protective styling.  Come September I will flat iron it to see my results.


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 10, 2007)

by the end of 2008, I'd like to be at bra clasp length. To try to not pay attention to my current horrible length, I am currently wearing a flexirod set. I plan on wearing it curly or in braids until 2008.


----------



## pistachio (Oct 10, 2007)

Do I sense a Pop ya' brastap 2008 Challenge?  I'm on the '07 one but unfortunately I won't make it.  That's not pesemissm(sp?) that that's reality talking.  I don't think I'll be there until the end of January '08, not the end of December '07 like I hoped for.


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm aiming to at least have my hair touching the top of my brastrap by April/May 2008. I'm getting really close to having a good reggie put together (after MONTHS of experimenting). I'm noticing that my hair is much more moisturized, with less breakage which means that I'm having better growth retention.

I hope I make it to my goal because April/May are the months of my birthday AND my graduation from law school. What a treat it would be to unveil my hair and let everyone see my beautiful crown and glory!!! 

Here's hoping ya'll!!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 10, 2007)

Im In ..

Ill be there hopefully in April!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm thinkin I will be BSL in 08, definitely by December!


----------



## divinefavor (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I will make it by the Summer of 08, definitely by December 08.


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (Oct 10, 2007)

I should make it by my b-day August 08... Before that is even better...


----------



## jaiku (Oct 10, 2007)

Me Me Me. It better be me. I don't care if it takes to Dec 31 at 11:59 and just two pieces of hair touch my bra strap.


----------



## sareca (Oct 16, 2007)

jaiku said:


> Me Me Me. It better be me*. I don't care if it takes to Dec 31 at 11:59 and just two pieces of hair touch my bra strap.*



Ok?  That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 16, 2007)

Im just trying to make it to full APL but I am really tasting BSL so hopefully by August of 08 I will be there...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 16, 2007)

I will probably have to have between 1/4 and 1 inch of hair trimmed when I finally do get a relaxer in December, though it appears that I'm already at APL without a relaxer. Therefore, by conservative estimates I hope to be at FULL, healthy BSL by this time next year. I recently realized that I have a long torso.


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 16, 2007)

You can add me to this


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Oct 16, 2007)

Just checking in.... No major setbacks so far so im still on track


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 16, 2007)

So far haven't had any setback, hope to make it to BSL before set target of 5/08...Hopefully I can make it there by March'08..


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope to hit in May 08, keep my fingers crossed


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 16, 2007)

hmmm...

 i wanna go for december 2008. 

 sounds like good fun. 

 best wishes everyone!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 17, 2007)

Please count me in! I should have been there a couple times over but setbacks and S&D always sets me back.  I'll be braiding and weaving it up for most of next year too. I hope to make BSL by June of 08.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 17, 2007)

I am definitely on track to make BSL in '08


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in.  I will give myself until December 08' to reach BSL just in case I have setbacks.  I may reach it in April. We will see.


----------



## GoingNatural (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm thinking i'll be there by Summer 08


----------



## Luvmylife (Oct 17, 2007)

Checking in...no major setbacks thank goodness! I'm still aiming for BSL by April of '08  but I would looooooove to have a few strands grazing my bra by New Years Eve (...hoping...wishing...crossing fingers...hoping...wishing...crossing fingers...)


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 17, 2007)

I wanna be added, too.


----------



## MonaLisa (Oct 17, 2007)

_I only wanted to say two things:_

_1) I am feeling JenFleets and LuvMyLife's hair.  They are my hair cousins in my head..._
_2) I do not feel that I will make BSL if I continue to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 without any type of hair protection.  I've already made the declaration that I'm going to start rocking a doo rag.  If a hand goes anywhere into my hair, I'm going to stop and reach for the doo rag, tie my hair up and resume where I left off._

_ I have baggied the hair that did not survive the encounter last night as a reminder...._

_That is all._


----------



## Energee (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I will make it by the end of 08 or even the middle. I'm near APL now.  I'm hoping I will make BSL in 08. I definitely think it's doable.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 17, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _I only wanted to say two things:_
> 
> _1) I am feeling JenFleets and LuvMyLife's hair. They are my hair cousins in my head..._
> _*2) I do not feel that I will make BSL if I continue to
> ...


 

 @ that 'smiley'............I think we've all slipped up like that before 

Not baggy the hair that didn't survive!!  You ain't playin!


----------



## laCriolla (Oct 17, 2007)

I need 4 inches. Count me in

lets get it STARTED 
-- it's about to get WINDY up in here with all this hair blowing


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 17, 2007)

count me in dec 2008. hopefully


----------



## bluwatersoul (Oct 17, 2007)

jaiku said:


> Me Me Me. It better be me. I don't care if it takes to Dec 31 at 11:59 and just two pieces of hair touch my bra strap.



*This is SO me!*


----------



## rosie (Oct 17, 2007)

I am so hoping to make it this year.  I need to see what length it is stretched out.


----------



## Gemini350z (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I will be BSL by December 08 hopefully sooner, I am armpit length in the back, the front and sides that is a different story!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been taking a few growth aids so if they are effective hopefully i will be getting an inch a month. So if my hair grows an inch a month I should be BSL by February of 08.

If it grows the standard 1/2 inch a month. I wil be BSL by June 2008.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope I can be at BSL by the end of Summer 08.  Put my name on the list, however, I won't do it so much the way you all doing it with BootCamp...to much for my natural hair, but I willl tweak it here and there.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 28, 2007)

I did my touch-up yesterday and I measured 4" until I reach BSL, so my projected goal of 5/08 is looking really good right now


----------



## *Muffin* (Oct 28, 2007)

I will be poppin' my bra strap by September '08.  I can't wait ! I might make it sooner, but I don't know exactly how many inches is from APL to BSL.  But I'll make it by September for sure!


----------



## *KP* (Oct 29, 2007)

Count me in too.

Hopefully I will be there by June/July 08.

I'm not following any one challenge to the letter but I'm picking out the bits I like from several.

Braids and other protective styling
much less direct heat
regular DCs etc


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 29, 2007)

You can add me to that list,

If I dont make bra strap, Im cutting all my hair off


----------



## ladylibra (Oct 29, 2007)

tagging onto the BSL in 08 club... 

i am hoping to be at BSL soon after my 3rd year BC anniversary... that's March 16th.  i am on a C&G "HYH" challenge until then.  i'm hoping next time i flat iron i will be pleasantly surprised...


----------



## Energist (Oct 29, 2007)

Right now my hair is at the top of bra strap.  I am working on full across, and I am looking to get there by June!  I want to trim off about 2", but I may wait until I make the goal and just dust until then.

Happy growing ya'll


----------



## loved (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope to by Dec. 08, but I will be blunting my ends in May 08, so I'm not sure how much will have to come off.


----------



## mariamichelle (Nov 5, 2007)

I just pressed out my hair and I am 4 inches from bra-stap. I could not believe it since I chopped down to 3 inches in 2005. I hope to meet my goal by August 08.


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 5, 2007)

Please add me to the list. I hope to be there by Dec. 08. That will give me a lot of time.


----------



## e$h (Nov 5, 2007)

Add me to the list.  I'm hoping I'm there by my b-day which is February 18th


----------



## PuffyBrown (Nov 5, 2007)

Yoo Hoo?

Can I play?

My goal is BSL by December 08'!


----------



## Mook's hair (Nov 5, 2007)

I should make BSL by April.


----------



## kbfluff (Nov 5, 2007)

add me!!! Dec 08 though.


----------



## carletta (Nov 5, 2007)

OK I'M GOING TO TRY THIS ONCE AGAIN !!!!!
I'VE GOT MY HAIR IN A WEAVE AND WILL BE DOING SO TIL THIS SPRING!   THE NEXT 6 MONTHS


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Nov 6, 2007)

I will add myself on...I hope to make it by/before December 08....I'm already at armpit


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to make BSL for my b-day in April 08 - I'm at APL now.


----------



## netnet26 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes count me in too!!!....Hope to make it by the end of March...noticed I said the end..need all the time I can get!

_____________
4a Relaxed/color treated/ fine
Currently:APL (reached 8/07)
2nd Goal: BSL ( 3/08)
Ult. Goal: WL ( By my 30th B-day)


----------



## tthreat08 (Nov 6, 2007)

Full bra strap by April 2008 baby!  (Gives me room for a trim).


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm still on track to make BSL by next spring/summer. 
I'll make sure to add you all to the list.
Stick to those reggies & HHG to everyone!


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope to be BSL in 08...May, my birthday. I'm just about an inch above APL right now, so hopefully I can make it.


----------



## StLucianSweetie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hope to be there by mid-Spring '08.


----------



## sareca (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm still on target for December 2008.


----------



## Energee (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't know if I posted in this thread already or not. I'm too lazy to search...lol. Anyway, I think I will make BSL in 08 for certain...probably spring,summer---if not, fall I hope.  I don't expect any major setbacks and so far what I'm doing it working so I won't change up anything..that should get me there.


----------



## Islandspyce (Nov 6, 2007)

I was hoping to make it for January but I would be happy for full BSL by my B-day in April.


----------



## Islandspyce (Nov 6, 2007)

I just found this forum and I'm just now starting to take care of my hair. I was hoping to make it for January, but I would be happy for full BSL by my B-day in April.


----------



## Opalsunset (Nov 7, 2007)

I am in, I'm going for November of 2008! I'm a little below SL now, I'm working my way to APL sometime in January-March.So along with my vits, BT and eating healthy, I'm sure I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 7, 2007)

Id like to be added to this challenge

Although I think I will break down and cut my hair in the next few months 

By December at the latest I will be to my BS


----------



## lunabelle (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm about 1-2 inches away in the back and maybe 3-4 inches away in the front(layers). Count me in!!!


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 7, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> I just found this forum and I'm just now starting to take care of my hair. I was hoping to make it for January, but I would be happy for full BSL by my B-day in April.


 

Welcome to LHCF, Islandspyce!


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Nov 7, 2007)

I reached APL in Sept...just had a relaxer last week and im 2inches to BSL...im hoping by March 08,full BSL by July 08


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 11, 2007)

sareca said:


> I'm still on target for *December 2008*.


 
_*We gonna do this hair cousin *_.....

_*I had to bump up to see what was happenin up in this piece ...*_

_*Mad April birthdays in the thread!  Holla!!!*_


----------



## cheeks87 (Nov 11, 2007)

ME TOO! Add me to the list!

I have been APL since June and it is driving me nuts. If I'm not BSL by April '08 I'ma punch my hair in the FACE.


----------



## SeatownSista (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm hoping for BSL by 9/8/08, my 25th Bday!! If I don't make it by then, I should definitely be there by December 08


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 11, 2007)

Islandspyce said:


> I just found this forum and I'm just now starting to take care of my hair. I was hoping to make it for January, but I would be happy for full BSL by my B-day in April.


 
Welcome to the boards!


----------



## belleama (Nov 11, 2007)

Is it too late for me to join? If not I'd like to go for BSL by Dec 31, 2008. Gotta give myself till the last minute.


----------



## queen_t (Nov 11, 2007)

Add me to the list . Hopefully, I'll be BSL by February. Woohoo!


----------



## KhandiB (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I will be BS in 2008 ..

But Im cutting my hair soon and although I dont think Ill make it by my original goal date of 4/27/08

I will be there by Dec 31, 08


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 18, 2007)

How is everyone journey to BSL coming along???


----------



## sareca (Nov 18, 2007)

Swimmingly. :reddancer: I'm very excited!  I probably won't be there until this time next year tho.


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 18, 2007)

I just had a pep talk with my hair and we came to an understanding that I will be making BSL in 08. It would be a nice birthday present for Cinco De Mayo! But I would settle for the fall as well! (*crosses fingers --no setbacks, no setbacks, no setbacks*). 

My hair is about the longest its ever gotten as an adult. A couple of years ago I was approaching APL and then all hell broke loose. So I transitioned to natural more so because I had to than because I wanted to.  Hopefully I made it over the hurdle and all will go as planned this time around! Ive had some minor issues, but nothing major so far since I texlaxed this year.


----------



## sareca (Nov 18, 2007)

Leslie I loved your henna pics. The color is perfect!


----------



## Leslie_C (Nov 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> Leslie I loved your henna pics. The color is perfect!


 

thx chica! I drool over your wash n go's all the time LOL.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2007)

belleama said:


> Is it too late for me to join? If not I'd like to go for BSL by Dec 31, 2008. Gotta give myself till the last minute.


 
Nope, not too late. Great to have you


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2007)

Everyone has been added! HHG


----------



## almondjoi85 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm hoping too! I have a ways to go tho...but we will see!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2007)

almondjoi85 said:


> I'm hoping too! I have a ways to go tho...but we will see!


 
I'll add you! I definitely believe you can make it, you have over a year till December 08


----------



## Mamamia (Nov 18, 2007)

MEEEE!! I'm a little more than halfway there. By this time next year I should be there, which would be nice because I'll be getting married the following year.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2007)

Mamamia said:


> MEEEE!! I'm a little more than halfway there. By this time next year I should be there, which would be nice because I'll be getting married the following year.


 
congrats on the upcoming nuptial! I've added you


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 18, 2007)

KhandiB said:


> *Id like to be added to this challenge*
> 
> Although I think I will break down and cut my hair in the next few months
> 
> By December at the latest I will be to my BS


 
I've added you 
Why do you wanna cut that purty hair?


----------



## BotanyGrl (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm set for BSL in 08'.  I'm trying my best to make it by March!!!


----------



## choconillaprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm in for BSL in June/July '08... hope i'm not too late


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont even wanna post but I think I can get there by August or sooner provided that I dont cut my hairerplexed


----------



## Lavendar (Nov 22, 2007)

Still on track for May/June 2008.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Nov 30, 2007)

bump.................


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 30, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS.... 

How did I miss this thread. I am on here ALL the time. 

Thanks for bumping. 

Flirting with APL (dont want to claim it). BSL for December 08!




~Healthytresses~ said:


> bump.................


----------



## winniebread (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't know this thread was around either.  I would like to join the support group as well.  I will be doing this challenge while doing the other one that is beginning under the "Fast Growth...Frequent Washing" thread.
I think I have about .5-1 inch to cut off still and I have about 3.5" to reach bra strap.  My goal is to reach the length I desire by the end of June.  So that's 4-4.5" I need to grow within 7 months.  It sounds like a pretty aggressive goal, but I think it's possible.

 Actually, all things are possible through Christ!  

Let's keep everybody going with this...consistency...consistency...consistency.

- winniebread


----------



## mzcris (Nov 30, 2007)

Count me in for BSL 08...for December of 08...I'm 5 inches away so hopefully I will get those inches for 2008...


----------



## Moroni (Dec 1, 2007)

I think...hope...pray that I'll be a blunt BSL by July '08.   So count me in!


----------



## Saida (Dec 1, 2007)

I want to be in, hoping for june 08


----------



## Peaches75 (Dec 1, 2007)

Include me!! I am trying to shoot for July 08.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 1, 2007)

i'm going to stay in protective styles (mainly twists) for the rest of 2007 and most of 2008

 we'll see where that takes me.

 BOOMSHA!


----------



## pistachio (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm on a couple BSL challenges so i can't remember if I posted on this one or not. Actually i made bSL on one of my bras(I'll take pics next wash day), but It's a high fitting bra, and I don't consider it BSL. I should make BSL(in my lowest bra) by 02/01/08.

ETA:  Yeah the bra in my avatar is one of the bras i'm using to measure BSL.


----------



## Kacie (Dec 1, 2007)

I'll throw my hat in for December 08 although I don't think I'll make it until about February 09.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 1, 2007)

_*To my BSL in December 2008 heads in the thread....the countdown begins today my hair growin chicas!!!  We have a year and 30 days.... *_

_*We can do this*_!


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 1, 2007)

I wanna join!  I started a thread for this because I couldn't find it in a search! I was looking for 2008 instead of 08! Anyways, I'm going for BSL in December 2008, including trims.  I have about 4 inches to get to BSL, so I...COULD...GO...ALL...THE...WAY!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 1, 2007)

i'm hoping for the end of december 08

 BOOMSHA!

 i know it's a bit of a stretch since i'm only just a little past shoulder
 but ummm i'm sure i'll be at least close

 BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOMDIDDLYOOMSHA!


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 1, 2007)

I believe I'm already in this challenge... Goal set to reach BSL by 5/08, hoping and praying I will reach it before then..


----------



## pistachio (Dec 1, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*To my BSL in December 2008 heads in the thread....the countdown begins today my hair growin chicas!!! We have a year and 30 days.... *_
> 
> _*We can do this*_!


Do you really think you'll need a year?  You look pretty much there already!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 1, 2007)

pistachio said:


> Do you really think you'll need a year? You look pretty much there already!!!


 

_*My hair grows slow.......*_
_*I was going for the maximum allotted timeframe (for bra clasp to be covered)...*_


...._we'll see how things are looking by summer '08..._


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 6, 2007)

bumping......
How is it going ladies?? Are there any updates?? What's up??
I won't know how close I got until I do my touch-up in January that's when I will post an update.. How about ya'll???


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Dec 6, 2007)

I better make BSL! I'm less than 4 inches away now! (even though I'm gonna trim like a quarter to a half inch in two weeks when I FINALLY relax). I actually hope to make MBL or better WSL by the end of '08. I'm short so WSL is only about 4 inches from BSL


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2007)

_*Well, I just read in another thread that BSL would be hitting the line under the breasteses....I thought hitting the bra clasp was it....but apparently not....*_

_*Will see where I am during touch up in a few weeks and I'll have a better idea for January 2008 and onward...*_

*but heyall, if I can hit the bra clasp in the back....that's a big accomplishment for me and I'd be happy with that...*

*---------------------------------------------------------------*
*ETA: Okay, I just went and lifted my right tata...I agree with the statement...the line under the breasteses.....bsl...it falls into the clasp area on me..*


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2007)

TLC1020 said:


> bumping......
> How is it going ladies?? Are there any updates?? What's up??
> I won't know how close I got until I do my touch-up in January that's when I will post an update.. How about ya'll???


 

_*Love your hair TLC....*_ 

_*dayumed thick haired chicks...*_


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 6, 2007)

I should be BSL by September '08   So far, I made APL. I think that I'll make it in time.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks MonaLisa.... Went to your fotki but I couldn't leave a comment, anywho you are almost BSL girlie 




MonaLisa said:


> _*Love your hair TLC....*_
> 
> _*dayumed thick haired chicks...*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 6, 2007)

TLC1020 said:


> Thanks MonaLisa.... Went to your fotki but I couldn't leave a comment, anywho you are almost BSL girlie


 


_*....Gotta get under that t*tt*e TLC....it's all about the t*ttie.....*_


----------



## daniemoy (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in for BSL in Dec 08... I about 6 weeks post in my Avi, Now 10 weeks post. When I relax next week I think I will be full APL. Going to start a fotki after my next relaxer. Wish me luck


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 7, 2007)

I am giving myself until Decemeber 2008 to make BSL. I am currently APL and I don't like to disappoint myself so I give much more time than I actually need. If I make it earlier then that is even better.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 8, 2007)

TLC1020 said:


> bumping......
> How is it going ladies?? Are there any updates?? What's up??
> I won't know how close I got until I do my touch-up in January that's when I will post an update.. How about ya'll???


 
It's going great! I've made APL (I'll be revealing at the end of the month)! And then I'll take measurements and see exactly how many inches I need to make BSL. I'm getting excited, it's almost 08 and I can't wait to see how many inches the year brings!
Hope it's going well for everyone


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 8, 2007)

i think i mentioned before that i plan on staying in twists for the rest of the winter and also into spring 2008.  i'll wear it out more in late spring and summer.  hopefully i'll be able to retain some length this way.

i'm trying to get better at low manipulation.  

i'm moisturizing the ends of my twists daily

i want to keep each twist set in for as long as i can
without my hair going crazy on me.
i'm definitely going to be more careful about the take down
and also i might try to wash and detangle in sections
to (hopefully) minimize breakage. 

still aiming for december 2008


----------



## GoingNatural (Dec 8, 2007)

I will definitely make it. I'm at APL now and hope to be at BSL in the summer (June/July)!


----------



## nappity (Dec 8, 2007)

I was armpit length- then I had to cut two inches off cause I went to get a wash set and deep fry at a Dominican salon. Its my own damn fault. I just want to return to the thick lushness of my hair . Ill be happy with length- but I really want the lushness back. So that'll be my goal. I hope to reach it my August of 08. 

I'll return to taking MSM and a multi-vitamin

Low Manipulation and deep conditioning

No Heat

Protective styles by my hair dresser that ill stretch out to 8-12 weeks as I have done before.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 8, 2007)

can I still get down?  im apl now and im stealing bsl in 08' fo sho!


----------



## mieshae (Dec 8, 2007)

I am planning as well as hoping to reach it by 7/22/08..............the big 30 for me!!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 8, 2007)

I want to make a correction:  I originally wanted to make BSL by September 2008, but I feel that I will be able to reach BSL by June 2008, so I'm going to work hard so that I'll be able to meet my goal. Cross your fingers for me !


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 9, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> It's going great! I've made APL (I'll be revealing at the end of the month)! And then I'll take measurements and see exactly how many inches I need to make BSL. I'm getting excited, it's almost 08 and I can't wait to see how many inches the year brings!
> Hope it's going well for everyone


 
Hey HT!  I can't wait to see your reveal!  I've made good progress these last 3 months.  I'm still on track for BSL in May/June 2008.  I'll meet ya at the finish line!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in. I'm finally finding out what my hair likes/dislikes/loves/hell-hates soooooo I'm in!!! lol. I look forward to seeing how much healthier I can get my hair to be!


----------



## sareca (Dec 9, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*We gonna do this hair cousin *_.....
> 
> _*I had to bump up to see what was happenin up in this piece ...*_
> 
> _*Mad April birthdays in the thread!  Holla!!!*_



I heard that! I've been waiting on BSL for 2 years... looks like it's finally happening.  I might even make it ahead of schedule.


----------



## cheeks87 (Dec 9, 2007)

The hair doesn't seem to be adapting well to the cold air so I'm a little worried about that.....


But I'll post a progress pic at the beginning of January when I get a touch-up.


----------



## Shun78 (Dec 9, 2007)

Joining the bandwagon!! I am APL right now and hope to reach BSL by August 2008.


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 9, 2007)

By October 08 I want to get there.


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm aiming for full BSL by December of 08  I am APL as of right now (12-9-07). So in about a year I see myself poppin my brastrap! YAY!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 16, 2007)

bumping.....


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 16, 2007)

Let's get it ladies! 

Now's the time to step up your game if you've been slacking


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 16, 2007)

What's up ladies??? How close are you to BSL???


----------



## MiWay (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I'm less than an inch away, but my hair is growing soooooooo slooooooooooooooooooooooooooow. I'm hoping to be there by Feb.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 17, 2007)

BSL Here I come


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 17, 2007)

I should reach Midback by August 2008 .


----------



## Prettyeyes (Dec 17, 2007)

I am totally in! I am past APl by a couple inches at least. I am so excited to make BSL in 2008.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 17, 2007)

Prettyeyes said:


> I am totally in! I am past APl by a couple inches at least. I am so excited to make BSL in 2008.


 

That's great! Keep it up and you'll be BSL in no time!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 17, 2007)

TLC1020 said:


> What's up ladies??? How close are you to BSL???


 

I've got about 3 inches to go 
How about everyone else?


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have about 4" to go but I'm due for a touch-up in January and I'll be 12 weeks post at that time.. Hopefully I gain atleast 2-2 1/2" worth of newgrowth 



~Healthytresses~ said:


> I've got about 3 inches to go
> How about everyone else?


----------



## 26INCHHAIR (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope i make it by July or August of 2008!!!


----------



## growinglong777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I want in for March 2008.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Dec 17, 2007)

Between 3"-4" from bsl. If I grow .5 inches a month I should be there by june which was my goal. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 17, 2007)

growinglong777 said:


> I want in for March 2008.


 
 You already look BSL to me! 
gorgeous hair!


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I hope so I got 4 inches as well...


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 17, 2007)

growinglong777 said:


> I want in for March 2008.


 


..._*dang....u ain't there already???*_

_*Gawjeous hair!  if I had a head of hair like that, I wouldn't give a rat's left nutter if I didn't touch a clasp, a nipple or a love handle ...but that's just me though_...


----------



## sweetgeorgiapeach (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm in. I had a SHS cut off a few inches of my hair when I asked for long layers.  Plus, I've been playing around.   Anyways, I'll see how many inches I have to BSL when I get my TU next week. 

Hopefully, BSL by end of summer!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 17, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> ..._*dang....u ain't there already???*_
> 
> _*Gawjeous hair! if I had a head of hair like that, I* wouldn't give a rat's left nutter if I didn't touch a clasp, a nipple or a love handle* ...but that's just me though_...


----------



## senimoni (Dec 17, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> ..._*dang....u ain't there already???*_
> 
> _*Gawjeous hair!  if I had a head of hair like that, I wouldn't give a rat's left nutter if I didn't touch a clasp, a nipple or a love handle ...but that's just me though_...





She lyin' looks BSL to me, if not her bra is at her waist.


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 17, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> ..._*dang....u ain't there already???*_
> 
> _*Gawjeous hair! if I had a head of hair like that, I wouldn't give a rat's left nutter if I didn't touch a clasp, a nipple or a love handle ...but that's just me though_...


 
Dang Mona!  You neva cease to amaze me!!!!

I'm still hoping for May/June 2008...I guess I got about 3 inches to go!


----------



## Divake22 (Dec 17, 2007)

I will shoot for Jun-Jul timeframe for BSL. My hair grow 1.5 inches every 3 months. My Mane and Tail should arrive by January. I am going to stick with a layered look instead of a blunt cut.

Quote:
_*I plan to use the rules for the LHCF bootcamp to get there (no heat, protective styling, DC with every wash, no trimming just dustings, baggying). Who else is set to make BSL in 08? I don't think there is a 'pop ya brastrap 08' thread yet so I thought I'd get an early start! (2008 is less than 8 months away-it'll be here before we know it) 

*_I plan on ony using my Pibbs and everything but baggying.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 17, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> Dang Mona! You neva cease to amaze me!!!!
> 
> I'm still hoping for May/June 2008...I guess I got about 3 inches to go!


 

_*....and I'd snatch off the rat's right nutter for your hair....*_

*all these purty haired ****** up in here.... it ain't right... *


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 17, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*....and I'd snatch off the rat's right nutter for your hair....*_
> 
> *all these purty haired ****** up in here.... it ain't right... *


 

No you didn't! That poor rat don't stand a chance


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 17, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> No you didn't! That poor rat don't stand a chance


 
_*Meet Benny....the abused hair board rat....*_
_*




*_


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 17, 2007)

ladies I have a bsl question, maybe it's been answered... but..

is there a way to determine bsl based on your body? could it be the line where your breasts meet your ribs? or ...??

because my bras fall at different places

the original bra I based my goal on is low.  I noticed the other day that other bras I have fall much higher (because for a second I thought i'd met my goal until I put my measuring bra back on).  

I'm going to stick with my original bra as the goal- or else I'll feel i've cheated myself, but just the same I'd like to know

thanks, this board is the BEST!


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 18, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies, I am so obsessed with my hair reaching BSL I don't know what to do .. It's worse than when I was trying to reach APL.. I don't know why is this but me reaching BSL is consuming a lot of my time..
I have other things that I am doing like work, family, friends, finishing grad school in the spring, personal life (men) among other things... However, at the end of the day reaching BSL is the only thing still on my mind  ...It's crazy as he$$


----------



## growinglong777 (Dec 18, 2007)

That was funny, but I am not at BSL.. I have a long torso.. I have about 2 more inches to go.


----------



## growinglong777 (Dec 18, 2007)

Senimoni,

no lyin girlfriend, you haven't seen my bra!


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 18, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*....and I'd snatch off the rat's right nutter for your hair....*_
> 
> *all these purty haired ****** up in here.... it ain't right... *


 
 Girl you can't be denuttering and abusing rats up in here!  You know you purty-haired too wit your hair bangers!  Stop frontin!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 18, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> Girl you can't be *denuttering* and abusing rats up in here! You know you purty-haired too wit your hair bangers! Stop frontin!


 
@ _*denuttering....*_

**we are bugging up in the bsl 08 thread.....  **

**


----------



## JusPhabulous40 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in. The back of my hair touches my bra.... its just the dang front that is about an inch shorter.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 18, 2007)

JusPhabulous40 said:


> I'm in. The back of my hair touches my bra.... its just the dang front that is about an inch shorter.



Same here....


----------



## sareca (Dec 19, 2007)

Still makin' progress.   I'm about 1 inch from APL in front. BSL can't be too far behind.


----------



## BelindaLuz (Dec 19, 2007)

Dec 2008 baby!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 19, 2007)

Whoa!!! Where the heck this thread just come from and how come I neveer saw it before? 

*Anyways, Healthytresses, you might as well go ahead and add me to this one. I am officially subscribing. *I believe I will try to hit full APL by March 2008 and I dare to get to BSL by December 2008 just in time for Cgristmas. I want to flaunt my hair for Christmas day and New Years, 2009.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Count me in.* The back of my hair is pretty much at BSL, but the front of my hair is taking its sweet time.


----------



## ChanelNo5 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have officially decided that if I don't make brastrap in 2008, then this journey is over and it's not meant to be.  

I've been doing this too long, and I'm tired.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 19, 2007)

laCriolla said:


> ladies I have a bsl question, maybe it's been answered... but..
> 
> is there a way to determine bsl based on your body? could it be the line where your breasts meet your ribs? or ...??
> 
> ...


 

There is a growth chart somewhere that shows the BSL landmark on the body. I tried to do a search to find it for you, but the search function is acting weird on me today


----------



## glam- (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in. I'm pretty much at APL when straightened.  I definitely plan to make BSL this year


----------



## chicacanella (Dec 19, 2007)

*Definitely December 08' will be my time-to-shine.  Yes, I will  make BSL.*


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 19, 2007)

lol this is only my nape hair
 but at least i'm sure some part of my hair
 will be BSL sometime in 2008...probably later in the year. 

 i think the rest will be a little close but not quite there. 
 and the front might be around collarbone or something.


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 19, 2007)

That's right ladies, 2008 will be our year to shine and show off our BSL hair  Good luck to all of you ladies


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 19, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> There is a growth chart somewhere that shows the BSL landmark on the body. I tried to do a search to find it for you, but the search function is acting weird on me today


Thank you !!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 19, 2007)

HEALTHYTRESSES!!!!!






_I SEE YOU!!! I SEE YOU!!! I CAN SEEEEEEEEEE YOU!!!!_

_AIN'T NOWHERE IN A CAT'S CROTCH ARE WE HAIR COUSINS!!!_

_LOOK AT THAT THICK PURTY HAIR!!!  _ 

_*Mo kicks rocks and flings self out of the thread...*_


----------



## SouthernTease (Dec 19, 2007)

_*PLEASE ADD ME TO THE LIST.*_
My hair grows about ½" per month
based on my progress thus far...
I made this chart...
*I WILL reach APL: JANUARY 2008*
*I WILL reach BSL: APRIL-JULY 2008*
I'm probably going to start trimming once I get
to BSL since it's my ultimate goal, but I might go
to MBL.  I don't think I'll have setbacks... I'm pretty
strict to my regimen.  I might wear half wigs until
it gets to BSL...


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 20, 2007)

You've been added 



SouthernTease said:


> _*PLEASE ADD ME TO THE LIST.*_
> My hair grows about ½" per month
> based on my progress thus far...
> I made this chart...
> ...


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 20, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> HEALTHYTRESSES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you 

But.....but....we gotta be related some where down the line....our hair loves many of the same products! *sniffle*


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 20, 2007)

December 31st 08 Im betting on it. loooong way to go, but miracles do happen!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 20, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Thank you
> 
> But.....but....we gotta be related some where down the line....our hair loves many of the same products! *sniffle*


 



_*Okay cous....*_


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 20, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> HEALTHYTRESSES!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup!  Yup!  I'm so proud to call her my hair Twin!  Ain't she purtiful??!!!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in! I don't know when in '08 I'll make it because I'm about to do a big trim(trimming right to APL) this weekend so I can have a fresh start with nice, split free ends. I'm hoping for summer though .


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 21, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> Yup! Yup! I'm so proud to call her my hair Twin! Ain't she *purtiful*??!!!!


 

_*....Lavendar....stayyyyyy...making up words.....*_



_Yes, she is_*....*


----------



## writtenthought (Dec 21, 2007)

I think I can be bsl by june at least by dec 08


----------



## neonbright (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok because I cut my hair in 2007 and just touch the top of the bra in December and I am not counting a full BSL for me.  I am in for early 2008.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 23, 2007)

i'm too excited about this challenge.
 just sayin'...


 BSL FOR THE WIN!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 23, 2007)

What is the nation going to do when they see hundreds of black women emerging with BSL+ hair in 2008?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> What is the nation going to do when they see hundreds of black women emerging with BSL+ hair in 2008?


 
this I'd like to know. *We* might make the Oprah show this time around.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 23, 2007)

Aggie said:


> this I'd like to know. *We* might make the Oprah show this time around.




 hahaha!

 oh goodness...i'm imagining that episode lol


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 23, 2007)

I will i'm planning by my birthday 10/19 to be BSL!!!


----------



## Roland (Dec 23, 2007)

My goal is to make bsl by June 2008 but I will give myself until December 2008.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 25, 2007)

_*Okay, where are my thick haired cousins at?*_

_*Your thin haired cousin is having issues...my hair is never going to be super thick....it's just not gonna happen...but...it can be improved upon..at least I hope so...*_

_*...my goal for next December is a big tentative...I'm still going for it though...*_

_*I have to focus on getting this hair thicker, length is on the backburner...if I get it great...but as long as it gets somewhat thicker, I'll be happier.*_
_*Most likely will be ending the end of next year with a good trim.  I don't want to do it for another year as my ends aren't bad, but aesthetically, it will look better.*_

_*I will step up on the water, remember to take vitamins and not fall off from doing the heavy Aphogee treatment.  I can see a difference by not doing it.  I know a lot of folks don't like it, but it's always worked for me.*_

_*I will try to implement castor oil and the cassia treatments more often.*_
_*I'll have my hooded dryer in a few weeks, will do more conditioning on dry hair more often.*_

_*Wish me luck bsl goalees...I'll need it..*_

_*sigh*_


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey MonaLisa, 
I'm not sure what products you can use to make your strands thicker, I'm sure other ladies will chime in and give pointers. I see your hair is doing well otherwise..I haven't been doing anything extra to my hair besides keeping it moisturized and in a bun.. I am so hoping to reach BSL soon.. I wish everyone on this challenge good luck and I want to see pictures of updates...



MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay, where are my thick haired cousins at?*_
> 
> _*Your thin haired cousin is having issues...my hair is never going to be super thick....it's just not gonna happen...but...it can be improved upon..at least I hope so...*_
> 
> ...


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 25, 2007)

TLC1020 said:


> Hey MonaLisa,
> I'm not sure what products you can use to make your strands thicker, I'm sure other ladies will chime in and give pointers. I see your hair is doing well otherwise..I haven't been doing anything extra to my hair besides keeping it moisturized and in a bun.. I am so hoping to reach BSL soon.. I wish everyone on this challenge good luck and I want to see pictures of updates...


 

_*Thanks ThickHairedTLC*_... 

_*adding, next update pic will be June 2008*_
_*outta sight, outta mind*_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 25, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Okay, where are my thick haired cousins at?*_
> 
> _*Your thin haired cousin is having issues...my hair is never going to be super thick....it's just not gonna happen...but...it can be improved upon..at least I hope so...*_
> 
> ...


 
You use phyto, is it the mild one? Maybe leave it on for a shorter period of time. Also, try biotin if you're not already taking it (just keep up the water intake). I see you use cassia that is great for thickening strands as well as henna 
Jump on that castor oil, it's great mixed with coconut oil!
Blunt ends do help make hair appear thicker too, IMO. 
I have no doubt you can do it


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 25, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> You use phyto, is it the mild one? Maybe leave it on for a shorter period of time. Also, try biotin if you're not already taking it (just keep up the water intake). I see you use cassia that is great for thickening strands as well as henna
> Jump on that castor oil, it's great mixed with coconut oil!
> Blunt ends do help make hair appear thicker too, IMO.
> I have no doubt you can do it


 

*That's what my derm told me, about the Biotin...I just keep forgetting to take it ...but I will become more vigilant about it going forward as well as stepping it up with the water...I keep saying..I'll..do...that..but I don't...*

*I will also utilize the castor with the coconut oil cuz.*
*Going to see if I see any difference over the next 6 months doing that along with the continued low-mani regimen.*

_*Thanks!*_


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 25, 2007)

the next couple of months. i am at about 4-5 inches away. and i'm stretching so i may already be there but i'm planning to not relax until April,if i can last that long.


----------



## tylertown (Dec 25, 2007)

best wishes ladies


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 25, 2007)

prettyfaceANB said:


> What is the nation going to do when they see hundreds of black women emerging with BSL+ hair in 2008?


 


:scratchch Ooh....I caught a glimpse of that.....I likey


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 25, 2007)

laCriolla said:


> ladies I have a bsl question, maybe it's been answered... but..
> 
> is there a way to determine bsl based on your body? could it be the line where your breasts meet your ribs? or ...??
> 
> ...


 

Here's the length chart:


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Here's the length chart:


 

Thanks for the chart Healthytresses. I just saved it my picture folder and it's on my desktop for now.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I can make it by Dec 08 with relaxer stretching, no direct heat, daily moisture, 2x/week poos and weekly DCing.  My avatar shows me on October 31 (my last relaxer), so it's my starting pic.  

I was BSL when I did the BC for my 30th bday.  I got a cute layered look but want my length back now.   Good luck ladies!


----------



## NYRICAN1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I want in.  I'm hoping to be there by June 08.  I am 1 inch from apl..  Do you girls think I this is realistic?


----------



## laCriolla (Dec 26, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Here's the length chart:




so BSL is nipple length!  thank you


----------



## DivaRox (Dec 26, 2007)

MissMadaam said:


> Just checking in.... *No major setbacks so far so im still on track *


 
Ditto for me! Of course, I'm not even apl yet soooo, umm I'm just gonna blame it on my long back and keep it movin'


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2007)

laCriolla said:


> so BSL is nipple length! thank you


 
Thank you for pointing that out as I was measuring midback level as bra strap level, now I have to go and measure all over again.


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 26, 2007)

jamila75 said:


> I think I can make it by Dec 08 with relaxer stretching, no direct heat, daily moisture, 2x/week poos and weekly DCing. My avatar shows me on October 31 (my last relaxer), so it's my starting pic.
> 
> I was BSL when I did the BC for my 30th bday. I got a cute layered look but want my length back now.  Good luck ladies!


 
 Jamila!  I love, love, love your layers.  I hope to get a similar cut when I reach MBL.  You hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## Lavendar (Dec 26, 2007)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Your thin haired cousin is having issues...my hair is never going to be super thick....it's just not gonna happen...but...it can be improved upon..at least I hope so...*_
> _*...*_
> _*sigh*_


 
Mona, I posted in another thread about my transition from very thin hair, but I wanted to add that I did do a big chop.  I know it's not the most popular method to grow hair, but it really did make a difference.  The last 6 or so inches of my hair was the old, bleached hair that I tried to cover with rinses and eventually henna, but in my opinion, it was beyond saving.  My hair grew really well once I figured out what I was doing, but those ends were frizzy and see-through and really scared me into thinking they would eventually split up the shaft and ruin the rest of my hair.  I just got the scissors and hacked it off.  I missed that length for a while, but it's the best thing I could have done to help with thickness, or lack thereof.  Once I started with the shikakai oil and maintained my henna, I got new thicker hair.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Dec 26, 2007)

NYRICAN1 said:


> I want in.  I'm hoping to be there by June 08.  I am 1 inch from apl..  Do you girls think I this is realistic?


I'm in the same boat. Hm. Average growth is 6 inches per year, they say. Half inch a month. So...By Febuary, there's that 1 inch.  March-April 2 inches. May-June, 3 inches.

So if all ends are retained, then yes, I believe so. I also believe in growth aids and the effects of vitamins/eating right, so all of those involved (even if you don't believe in growth aids, protecting your ends would be a world of help) I think we can do it!

Personally, I'm going to reach my goal of APL, see how long it takes from now to then, and measure out if I could... I hope to reach BSL by at least this time next year! HHG!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> Mona, I posted in another thread about my transition from very thin hair, but I wanted to add that I did do a big chop. I know it's not the most popular method to grow hair, but it really did make a difference. The last 6 or so inches of my hair was the old, bleached hair that I tried to cover with rinses and eventually henna, but in my opinion, it was beyond saving. My hair grew really well once I figured out what I was doing, but those ends were frizzy and see-through and really scared me into thinking they would eventually split up the shaft and ruin the rest of my hair. I just got the scissors and hacked it off. I missed that length for a while, but it's the best thing I could have done to help with thickness, or lack thereof. Once I started with the shikakai oil and maintained my henna, I got new thicker hair.


 
_*Thanks cuz...*_

_*but I don't think I'm going to be bc'ing though. Y'all would never see my brown *** again... *__*....I think I can still save what I have with a trim...*_

_*I will be implementing the henna though*_.. _*Progess Pic in December 2008 to see if any of this worked...if not, will have to make peace with having healthy, but thin hair. Not everyone can be thick haired and not everyone can have thick ends, it's the luck of the draw. I'll have to work with what I have and be happy with it.*_

*Thanks to everyone who offered advice. Appreciated. See ya back in the thread in Dec '08...*


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 29, 2007)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbdgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I should hit BSL by June/July...can't wait


----------



## Mortons (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know when I'll hit it but I am going to in 08.


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 2, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Thanks cuz...*_
> 
> _*but I don't think I'm going to be bc'ing though. Y'all would never see my brown *** again... *__*....I think I can still save what I have with a trim...*_
> 
> ...


 
Love the attitude!  You'll be just fine....I'm sure of it.  Go get your henna on, girl!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I join? I hope to make it by June 08.


----------



## jetndiva1122 (Jan 2, 2008)

ME ME ME.............CURRENTLY APL.......LOOKING FORWARD TO BSL IN JUNE '08!!!!!
NEED ADVICE ON GOOD EVERYDAY MOISTURIZER FOR TEXURIZED 4A/4B HAIR. HELP GUYS......NEED GOOD HAIRDRESSER TOO! I'M A MESS. I LVE IN NORTH JERSEY......I SOOOO NEED ADVICE TO CARE FOR MY DRY HAIR...... I LOVE TO WEAR IT STRAIGHT BUT I'M AFRAID TO DO THIS OFTEN. IF I COULD ONLY FIND A GOOD PRESS PERSON.....
HELP LADIES PLEASE


----------



## Creatividual (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just checking in. All is well in hair growing land. I just relaxed last week, I was 11 weeks post and relaxer stretching is doing wonders for my hair. Even after relaxing, my hair feels fuller. I am trying to not relax again until April. Wish me luck! I still feel that I am right on track.


----------



## paparazzi (Jan 2, 2008)

MY GOAL IS BY SEPT!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 4, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I won't be poppin' my brastrap this year. My goal for this year is to make full, healthy APL length; then I can focus on BSL and beyond. I plan to use the rules for the LHCF bootcamp to get there (no heat, protective styling, DC with every wash, no trimming just dustings, baggying). Who else is set to make BSL in 08? I don't think there is a 'pop ya brastrap 08' thread yet so I thought I'd get an early start! (2008 is less than 8 months away-it'll be here before we know it)
> 
> 
> BSL in 08!
> ...


*highlyfavored2008   *


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 4, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I won't be poppin' my brastrap this year. My goal for this year is to make full, healthy APL length; then I can focus on BSL and beyond. I plan to use the rules for the LHCF bootcamp to get there (no heat, protective styling, DC with every wash, no trimming just dustings, baggying). Who else is set to make BSL in 08? I don't think there is a 'pop ya brastrap 08' thread yet so I thought I'd get an early start! (2008 is less than 8 months away-it'll be here before we know it)
> 
> 
> BSL in 08!
> ...


*highlyfavored2008*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I want to go for BSL in 08
My current length is APL
Goal BSL in June 08 or Dec.08
Lord Willing


----------



## smuice (Jan 5, 2008)

highlyfavored2008 said:


> Yes I want to go for BSL in 08
> My current length is APL
> Goal BSL in June 08 or Dec.08
> Lord Willing


 

I am the same as above...APL..wanting full BSL by JUNE 08 or maybe DEC 08...


----------



## netnet26 (Jan 5, 2008)

Count me in.....BSL by 3/08....here I come!!!!!




~Healthytresses~ said:


> I won't be poppin' my brastrap this year. My goal for this year is to make full, healthy APL length; then I can focus on BSL and beyond. I plan to use the rules for the LHCF bootcamp to get there (no heat, protective styling, DC with every wash, no trimming just dustings, baggying). Who else is set to make BSL in 08? I don't think there is a 'pop ya brastrap 08' thread yet so I thought I'd get an early start! (2008 is less than 8 months away-it'll be here before we know it)
> 
> 
> BSL in 08!
> ...


----------



## atlien (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh my I see my name on the list.... I really feel the pressure now.*** Fingers crossed**** I can do it...I can do it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 5, 2008)

atlien said:


> Oh my I see my name on the list.... I really feel the pressure now.*** Fingers crossed**** I can do it...I can do it.


 
_*I ain't supposed to be in here until December...but I saw my new hair cousin up in here...*_ _*waving & offering support*_


----------



## atlien (Jan 5, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I ain't supposed to be in here until December...but I saw my new hair cousin up in here...*_ _*waving & offering support*_



Wuz up hair cuz!!!........Thanks for the support I appreciate it!...now you stay outta here until December...hehehehehehehehe.


----------



## bellebebe (Jan 5, 2008)

Add my name to the list. I'm a newbie/ lurker has-been lol. so I know what's up. I'm at awkward stage right now but my hair grows pretty fast so, I should be bsl before 08 is over.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeey, my first post ever!

I'm hoping and praying for BSL by December 31, 2008 at 11:59 
I found a regimen that is working wonderfully and I'm not straying.

I'm 6'1" so it might take more than till dec 08 to make it but I'm optimistic : )


Nice to finally joining you ladies!


----------



## Traycee (Jan 8, 2008)

Well ladies .....I wanted to make BSL by March ......Well I made it :woohoo:. I'm relaxing in a couple of weeks and I promise to post pictures of my hair straighten....Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 8, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> Yeey, my first post ever!
> 
> I'm hoping and praying for BSL by December 31, 2008 at 11:59
> I found a regimen that is working wonderfully and I'm not straying.
> ...


 

Welcome to the forum!!!!
Glad you decided to join the challenge


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 8, 2008)

Traycee on making it to BSL...Can't wait to see pictures!!




Traycee said:


> Well ladies .....I wanted to make BSL by March ......Well I made it :woohoo:. I'm relaxing in a couple of weeks and I promise to post pictures of my hair straighten....Happy Growing Ladies!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 8, 2008)

Traycee said:


> Well ladies .....I wanted to make BSL by March ......Well I made it :woohoo:. I'm relaxing in a couple of weeks and I promise to post pictures of my hair straighten....Happy Growing Ladies!!!


 

Congrats Traycee!!!!!!!
I think you're the first one to make it to BSL so far!


----------



## amara11 (Jan 8, 2008)

A few weeks ago I thought APL would be it, but now that I'm about 3 inches away from APL, and about 5-6 away from BSL- I

j u s t
m i g h t
m a k e 
i t - 

in '08!!!

Who knows, with the protective styling, low mani, exercise and vitamins- I just may be claiming it  Bump that- I'm Claiming It!


----------



## Traycee (Jan 8, 2008)

amara11 said:


> A few weeks ago I thought APL would be it, but now that I'm about 3 inches away from APL, and about 5-6 away from BSL- I
> 
> j u s t
> m i g h t
> ...



You'll make it ....


----------



## tottzu (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello,

I am getting confused. I thought I was in the BSL challenge as of 11/07 but noticed my name was not on the updated challenge list and then I noticed that you and Ineedhair appear to have the same challenge. Is this correct? I would like to join the challenge if I have not done so already.  Thanks

Confused in OC


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2008)

BSL FOR THE WIN
 WIN WIN WIN!

 i'm about 1/1.5 inch(es) from APL in the back

 and about 5 inches from BSL
 i just measured and my bra seems to be about
 4-4.5 inches from my armpit

 i set my goal for december 31st
 but for some reason...
 i'm getting (in my mind) august as a possible goal reach month

 we'll see
 either way...the vibes are still good!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 8, 2008)

wow Congratulations Traycee!! Lookin goot over thurr!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 8, 2008)

tottzu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am getting confused. I thought I was in the BSL challenge as of 11/07 but noticed my name was not on the updated challenge list and then I noticed that you and Ineedhair appear to have the same challenge. Is this correct? I would like to join the challenge if I have not done so already.  Thanks
> 
> Confused in OC


 
I'm going to update the list, I'll add everyone I missed. This thread is growing by leaps and bounds so forgive me if I've missed anyone 
Anyone who posts in this thread in hopes of making BSL in 08 is part of the group


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 8, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm going to update the list, I'll add everyone I missed. This thread is growing by leaps and bounds so forgive me if I've missed anyone
> Anyone who posts in this thread in hopes of making BSL in 08 is part of the group


 
I don't see mine either...Can you add me please? I came in here to post progress pics and was like,  where's my name?

*goes off to put on a bra over her shirt to take pics*


----------



## sareca (Jan 8, 2008)

Dec seems so far away right now.


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got a touch-up/got my hair flat-ironed so PROGRESS PICS. I wasn't expecting my hair to get to this length until April/May-ish but my longest strands are touching BSL right now, I guess. I'll wait until I grow another inch to start claiming it (hopefully March? I'm crossing my fingers super hard). And then, on to FULL BSL! 















We're doing it y'all! BSL IN 08!!!!!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 8, 2008)

Hopefully i can make it by September realistically i see myself there DEC.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG, Go Cheeks 
How long did you stretch your relaxer and did you do any protective styles? How much length do you think you retained from your last touch-up? It look like my update will be the same as yours from Oct'07-Jan'08 and I sure hope to retain just as much length as you did .




cheeks87 said:


> Just got a touch-up/got my hair flat-ironed so PROGRESS PICS. I wasn't expecting my hair to get to this length until April/May-ish but my longest strands are touching BSL right now, I guess. I'll wait until I grow another inch to start claiming it (hopefully March? I'm crossing my fingers super hard). And then, on to FULL BSL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> Just got a touch-up/got my hair flat-ironed so PROGRESS PICS. I wasn't expecting my hair to get to this length until April/May-ish but my longest strands are touching BSL right now, I guess. I'll wait until I grow another inch to start claiming it (hopefully March? I'm crossing my fingers super hard). And then, on to FULL BSL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooooh!!!
GO GO GO!!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2008)

just to mark...so i can come back and compare later
 i took this early early this morning (january 8, 2008)

 i'd say about 5 inches from here

 like i said before
 my hair isnt even
 so i think by the end of the year
 i'll be partially APL and partially BSL 
 (and the front, i'm going for collarbone)






 i was comparing this to the picture i posted on december 19
 and it SEEMS it grew a little since then.  

 i'll take it!


----------



## Traycee (Jan 8, 2008)

:wow:Congrats Cheeks87....Looks like we are the first ones to make BSL..


----------



## cheeks87 (Jan 8, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> OMG, Go Cheeks
> How long did you stretch your relaxer and did you do any protective styles? How much length do you think you retained from your last touch-up? It look like my update will be the same as yours from Oct'07-Jan'08 and I sure hope to retain just as much length as you did .


 
Thanks! I get a touch-up every 10 weeks or so. I don't "stretch" I just really hate getting touch-ups so I put it off for as long as possible! So I guess I do stretch but not for the normal reasons....

I think my hair grew a good inch, maybe a little more. I'm pretty terrible at measurements.

Oh, and I do a lot of twist-outs and buns.

YOU CAN DO IT!!!! So you'll be posting progress pics this month?

Edit: Thanks Tracee and runrun!


----------



## kbfluff (Jan 9, 2008)

Although I had a set back...I still believe that I can recover and make close to BSL this 2008 December! I believe...I can achieve!!! lol how corny can I get.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 9, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> I don't see mine either...Can you add me please? I came in here to post progress pics and was like,  where's my name?
> 
> **goes off to put on a bra over her shirt to take pics**




:scratchch I might try this


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jan 9, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> Just got a touch-up/got my hair flat-ironed so PROGRESS PICS. I wasn't expecting my hair to get to this length until April/May-ish but my longest strands are touching BSL right now, I guess. I'll wait until I grow another inch to start claiming it (hopefully March? I'm crossing my fingers super hard). And then, on to FULL BSL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great job!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 9, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> *I don't see mine either...Can you add me please? *I came in here to post progress pics and was like,  where's my name?
> 
> *goes off to put on a bra over her shirt to take pics*


 
You've been added


----------



## ManeVixen (Jan 9, 2008)

Can you add me too!! I know I can make it! plz plz plz


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 9, 2008)

cheeks87 said:


> Just got a touch-up/got my hair flat-ironed so PROGRESS PICS. I wasn't expecting my hair to get to this length until April/May-ish but my longest strands are touching BSL right now, I guess. I'll wait until I grow another inch to start claiming it (hopefully March? I'm crossing my fingers super hard). And then, on to FULL BSL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You look BSL to me! Congratulations!!!!!!!!
Flahsssss


----------



## drasgrl (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm almost there now so I should (hopping)  be a little past BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 9, 2008)

ManeVixen said:


> *Can you add me too!!* I know I can make it! plz plz plz


 

You've been added! You can make it, your hair is nice & thick too


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 9, 2008)

kbfluff said:


> Although I had a set back...I still believe that I can recover and make close to BSL this 2008 December! I believe...I can achieve!!! lol how corny can I get.


 
Sorry about the set back. You can get back on track there's time.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 9, 2008)

drasgrl said:


> I'm almost there now so I should (hopping) be a little past BSL by the end of the year.


 
I added your name 
Post pics when you make it!


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 9, 2008)

I might be BSL, but two different bras show different things...

Couldn't upload, but pics are in my fotki in the "length checks" album.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 10, 2008)

I WAS NOT ABLE TO POP MY BRA STRAP IN 07 LIKE I HAD HOPED, BUT I'LL DEFINITELY MAKE IT THIS YEAR.  PLEASE ADD ME TO THE CHALLENGE.


----------



## kbfluff (Jan 10, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Sorry about the set back. You can get back on track there's time.


 

Thanks for the vote of confidence Healthy!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 11, 2008)

I should definitely make it before December.  I'm going au naturale products with yogurt and Ayurvedic, so hopefully before Fall graduation, I should make it.  Pleae add me to this challenge.  Looks like maybe 3 or 4 inches to go!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 11, 2008)

I hope to be there soon!  I am at the top of my brastrap currently, but I know I need to trim my ends.  Hoping to be at the bottom of my brastrap by the summer.


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 11, 2008)

I should be BSL by June 2008.... I just don't have any updated photos yet. I just hit APL stretched in December, But I'll have new photos by the end of January....I know...so late, right?


----------



## FineChyna (Jan 13, 2008)

count me in for BSL.

I discovered i was APL a few weeks ago so i am hoping for BSL by the end of '08.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi  Just wanted to let everyone know that I finally made BSL after my titanic disaster in October 2007. 

On to waist length...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jan 13, 2008)

You can grow some hair girl. 



anky said:


> Hi  Just wanted to let everyone know that I finally made BSL after my titanic disaster in October 2007.
> 
> On to waist length...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2008)

anky said:


> Hi  Just wanted to let everyone know that I finally made BSL after my titanic disaster in October 2007.
> 
> On to waist length...


 
Congratulations Anky on your successful BSL achievement. Maybe you should go for Mid Back Length before Waist length, but I love your zeal though. You go Gurl!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 13, 2008)

anky said:


> Hi  Just wanted to let everyone know that I finally made BSL after my titanic disaster in October 2007.
> 
> On to waist length...


Congratulations Anky!!!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 13, 2008)

nubianqt86 said:


> I might be BSL, but two different bras show different things...
> 
> Couldn't upload, but pics are in my fotki in the "length checks" album.


 
You look BSL to me!
Congratulations nubianqt86!!!!


----------



## neonbright (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok fellow BSLers of 08, I am thinking of getting a style cut.  I need something to give my hair some umph.  With all the medicine I take it doesn't hold curls at all.  But when I have a great style cut, at least the wrap looks great.  I will just mainly getting it cut in the front to frame my face and have it graduate down to meet the length in the back.  But I may loose an inch or two in the back for this.  I will make BSL in 08 but most likely not eary 08.  When and if I get this cut, I will be posting it in my fotki.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Jan 14, 2008)

Please add me too!! I'm looking at the end of '08 for that BSL!!!!!!


----------



## Traycee (Jan 14, 2008)

Update.....after relaxing and dusting I barely made Bra-strap......Update in Fotki


----------



## skipper (Jan 14, 2008)

ok i hope im not settng myself up to fail here but im going to throw my hat in the ring i want it so bad so so bad. i know i just need to really focus on my goals. im just scared because i never thought i could think that my hair could get that long. so umm wish me luck


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey ladies here is my January'08 update, it looks like I have 2 more inches before I reach BSL  The rest of the pics are in my fotki, I don't know how to do a side by side comparison .... So the here goes..


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice growth TLC!

Add me to the list...I was in the Bra Strap 07 Challenge but it looks like its going to be later this year for me!


----------



## neonbright (Jan 14, 2008)

TLC, go ahead girl I see BSL creeping up soon.


Traycee, you go girl.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jan 15, 2008)

Please add my name to the BSL in 08 challenge!

I joined the APL by January 1st challenge and made it, so now I can go on to conquering my next goal... BSL!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 16, 2008)

_*lurking in the thread thinking...I swear I see some heads of hair up in herrrrrrrrrre I would take in a heartbeat... I would not care if I ever got close to bsl ...*_

_*gets an e-rock tossed to the head*_

_*exits*_


----------



## Sweetyb (Jan 19, 2008)

Please add me--I am sooo ready for BSL 4b natural hair this year!


----------



## Sweetyb (Jan 19, 2008)

anky said:


> Hi  Just wanted to let everyone know that I finally made BSL after my titanic disaster in October 2007.
> 
> On to waist length...


 
Wow, I'm soooo proud of you Anky!  I remember when you had just barely joined the boards, now your hair is gorgeous!  You _are _an inspiration for those who need to learn patience and sticking to a goal!


----------



## neonbright (Jan 19, 2008)

I will be posting pictures tomorrow of my cut, I lost maybe 1/2 to 1 inch at the most in the back.  I love the cut, but BSL this year is definite.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2008)

neonbright said:


> I will be posting pictures tomorrow of my cut, I lost maybe 1/2 to 1 inch at the most in the back. I love the cut, but BSL this year is definite.


 
Hey Neonbright, IDK but your hair is sooo gorgeous you already seem to be BSL to me. 

I don't know if I'm going to make it as it seem like my hair slowed down on the growing but then again it may just be me wanting it to grow a whole lot faster. I'll try to be a bit more patient from today on. I may need to do more protective stylng that require lower manipulation, like cornrows with wigs and/or a weave. Yeah, that's what I'll do. I hope I'll be able to continue my DC challenge as planned.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweetyb said:


> *Please add me*--I am sooo ready for BSL 4b natural hair this year!


 
Done..............


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 20, 2008)

smcbarnett said:


> Please add my name to the BSL in 08 challenge!
> 
> I joined the APL by January 1st challenge and made it, so now I can go on to conquering my next goal... BSL!!!


 

You've been added


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 20, 2008)

EleganceUnleashed said:


> Please add me too!! I'm looking at the end of '08 for that BSL!!!!!!


 
I added you


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 20, 2008)

I updated the list, I think I got everyone.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jan 20, 2008)

Can you add me too?  I need a support group!  I'm currently at SL, I think if I do everything right I SHOULD be APL by June w/ the 1/2 growth per month, and if I really get this no heat thing down BSL will be mine by Dec '08.  

I'm sorta doing my own K.I.S.S. challenge for a little while, and then I'm going to do 3 sessions of full on Bootcamp.  I just need to get this wearing hair out and flat iron 1x a week thing out of my system.  I think it's just about done, I'm craving braidouts and sexy updo's till end of Spring.


----------



## MissMusic (Jan 20, 2008)

This thread is so big that I was understandably overlooked.  Please add me!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 20, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> This thread is so big that I was understandably overlooked. Please add me!


 
Going to add you now!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 20, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Can you add me too? I need a support group! I'm currently at SL, I think if I do everything right I SHOULD be APL by June w/ the 1/2 growth per month, and if I really get this no heat thing down BSL will be mine by Dec '08.
> 
> I'm sorta doing my own K.I.S.S. challenge for a little while, and then I'm going to do 3 sessions of full on Bootcamp. I just need to get this wearing hair out and flat iron 1x a week thing out of my system. I think it's just about done, I'm craving braidouts and sexy updo's till end of Spring.


 
done.............


----------



## neonbright (Jan 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hey Neonbright, IDK but your hair is sooo gorgeous you already seem to be BSL to me.
> 
> I don't know if I'm going to make it as it seem like my hair slowed down on the growing but then again it may just be me wanting it to grow a whole lot faster. I'll try to be a bit more patient from today on. I may need to do more protective stylng that require lower manipulation, like cornrows with wigs and/or a weave. Yeah, that's what I'll do. I hope I'll be able to continue my DC challenge as planned.



Thanks, I was just touching the top of the bra and I want to be full BSL.  With the cut I lost no more than 1/2 inch.  I was supposed to post pictures today, maybe later on tonight but definitely tomorrow.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jan 20, 2008)

Pleas add me as well. I didn't make it in '07, still striving in '08!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like to be added to the list also. I'm currently 1 inch above armpit. Hopefully I'll make armpit by the end of feburary and BRA STRAP by the end of december. I'm in braids now and I plan to use braids for the rest of this year to help me reach bra strap by the end of december. It's the only way to keep myself from doing length checks everyday and keeping my hands out of my head.


----------



## Harmony0221 (Jan 22, 2008)

Please add me! I'm about 5-6 inches away from bsl and could use the support....


----------



## tthreat08 (Jan 24, 2008)

tthreat08 said:


> Full bra strap by April 2008 baby!  (Gives me room for a trim).



Well, I've met my goal a little early!  I am now brastrap ladies!  Waistlength here I come!


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 25, 2008)

I detangled and took some length shots today and I think that if I really work on preserving my ends that I can reach BSL by December. Even if I only gain five inches I think I will make bra-strap.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 25, 2008)

Im hoping by the end of summer 08....My tip (hair has natural layers with V shape) is touching BSL but the rest somewhere between APL and BSL...I will be patient!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 25, 2008)

tthreat08 said:


> Well, I've met my goal a little early!  I am now brastrap ladies!  Waistlength here I come!



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm getting close, my bottom layer should be there in the next two months(I hope). I want to be near full by May - damn layers to hell


----------



## DivinelyNappy (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, I'm jumpin on for December 08!


----------



## Miss_Jetsetter (Jan 25, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 25, 2008)

tthreat08 said:


> Well, I've met my goal a little early! I am now brastrap ladies! Waistlength here I come!


 
*Congratulations!!!!  *Your rollerset is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shalilac (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm down though I won't meet my goal til Dec 08. Still excited!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 26, 2008)

I also have layers, but back length is APL since my last check in November 2007. I want BSL by Spring 2008, full BSL by end of the year.


----------



## growth2come (Jan 26, 2008)

Count me in....I am hoping by August or September if things keep going as they are at the moment!


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jan 26, 2008)

I was a bit surprised by my fall/winter progress, so I should be BSL by spring 08!!  Back to the bun for me...


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 26, 2008)

Im in for Dec 08.  My first length check for the year will be the end of March. 

BTW: Are we to use the same bra for measuring purposes.  Also, depending on the type of bra Im using the back strap lays differently.  It appears that my nonpadded bras back strap lays lower than my padded bra's, does anyone else experience this?    As to not cheat myself Im gonna be measuring useing one of my nonpadded bras.  Or maybe I'll buy a stripped shirt.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations ladies for making it to BSL 
I should be there by my goal of May'08, I'm 2" away


----------



## Aussie (Jan 26, 2008)

hey ladies of LHCF ... i will be tryin to reach BSL in 08 as well. that is my hair goal for life... i cant do waistlength. thats too much hair and to much PJin. right now my hair is at APL but im not statisfied with the fullness. so i will be focusin on that then i will get back to length. once i acheive that i will try to set a goal for BSL by the end of the year. i keep sayin i will have pix up... but i will def have them up by tuesday


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 26, 2008)

tthreat08 said:


> Well, I've met my goal a little early! I am now brastrap ladies! Waistlength here I come!


 

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats, I'm really close!


----------



## e$h (Jan 26, 2008)

I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.




January 26, 2008


----------



## Traycee (Jan 26, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 26, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008




GO GO GO
FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT
WIN WIN WIN!!!


----------



## chenai (Jan 26, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


 
congratulations!


----------



## neonbright (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats to all of the girls that has made it so far.


----------



## e$h (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks urrbody!!!! I'm geeked!


----------



## sareca (Jan 26, 2008)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 27, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


 

_*I love your hair*_ 
_*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HAIR GOAL ACHIEVEMENT*_!


----------



## e$h (Jan 27, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I love your hair*_
> _*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR HAIR GOAL ACHIEVEMENT*_!


 

Awwww thanks MonaLisa.


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'M in for 2008 though I don't know how realistic it is


----------



## Opalsunset (Jan 27, 2008)

Congrads to everyone who made it! Im still working towards it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2008)

_I have quite a long way to go still. I am about 1 inch from APL and about 5 and a 1/2 inches from BSL. I really need to get into some real protective styling that requires clearingout like once a month or so. Thinking about weaving next week for 5 or 6 weeks at a time to accomplish my goal quickly. _


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 27, 2008)

I think I can make it, def by Dec, maybe sooner.   I'm 13 weeks into a stretch and relax in 2 weeks.  I'll do a reveal then to measure my progress.  My starting pic is my avi.


----------



## MiWay (Jan 29, 2008)

Add me!  I'm hoping to make full BSL by the end of February. Good luck ladies! And congrats to all who have already made it!


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 29, 2008)

I relaxed and then trimmed about 1/2-1 inch.  I'm about 1.5 inches away.....May/June still looks doable.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 29, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> I relaxed and then trimmed about 1/2-1 inch. I'm about 1.5 inches away.....May/June still looks doable.


 

_*Looking simply lovely Lavendar!!!*_


----------



## CICI24 (Jan 29, 2008)

I should be there by fall 08'


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 29, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Looking simply lovely Lavendar!!!*_


 
Thank you Cuz!!!!:blush3:


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 29, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
congratz e$h your hair is sooo gorgeous!! Also to the other ladies that made BSL, too.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 30, 2008)

bra change!

 so, the other bra i had used in my original picture is horribly fitting
 so i'm getting rid of it. 

 original/first picture (taken december 19, 2007):






 here's a new picture w/ different bra (january 29, 2008)






 since i changed the bra, though
 i'm not going to claim brastrap 
 until i reach the bottom of the first clasp.


----------



## e$h (Jan 30, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> congratz e$h your hair is sooo gorgeous!! Also to the other ladies that made BSL, too.


 

Thanks Wheezy F Baby!!!


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 8, 2008)

e$h said:


> Thanks Wheezy F Baby!!!


......


----------



## sareca (Feb 14, 2008)

I have about 5 inches to go so I'm still on target for December (even tho I trimmed this month).


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 14, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


 
Congrats! It looks beautiful. You should be proud. Swing that beautiful hair!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 14, 2008)

I am set to make BSL this year probably next relaxer in March or the next one after in June 08.  

But I deliberately chose not to join this thread 'cause I have sooooooo many layers, that I may have to cut and keep cutting for about a year to grow it out blunt. 

See my avatar? See that V? Yuck, when I fan it out, it looks so thin.  So I won't be announcing BSL until I am blunt OR I won't be celebrating until it starts to thicken up in the bottom. Keep growing BSLers. I will join you soon enough.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 14, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Looking simply lovely Lavendar!!!*_


 
I concur with Monalisa Lavendar


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have about 2 1/2" to go to be BSL and so far so good


----------



## neonbright (Feb 14, 2008)

I will see in a few weeks if I am full BSL, that is my goal for length.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Feb 14, 2008)

CONGRATS E$H on making BSL. I'm still in braids but I'm taking them out at the end of feb hoping that will finally put me at armpit, the beginning of January I was 1 inch away when I put in my braids. I will definitely need all of this year to reach BSL, keeping my fingaz X . I'm still planning to braid my way to BSL,lol.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm hoping that by the end of the summer I'll be BSL (after the trim I intend on getting)...


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 14, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


 

Oh my goodness. Look at your hair e. DAMNNNNNN!!!!! You go girl. WOW! You did the darn thing. Congratulations Missy! As for myself it depends on what bra I'm wearing. Sometimes, I'm bs and sometimes I'm just grazing. So, I'm going to give myself until June 08 that way there will be no second guessing. CONGRATULATIONS again e...dang that was fast You'll be MB in no time.


----------



## daniemoy (Feb 14, 2008)

I got abou 2.5 inches to go....I flat ironed my hair today and was happily surprised


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 16, 2008)

you know what
i was going to post a new picture
but i'll wait...

lol


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh crap, I have about 5 inches to go to get to BSL and here are so many of you so close to it. I guess I'll have to start doing some major relaxer stretching, weaving and wigging to catch you ladies up, lol. I really want to get there for my birthday in October but at the very latest in December for Christmas.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Feb 18, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


 

 Looka that hurr!!

Congrats on making BSL!!!!!


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I concur with Monalisa Lavendar


 
Thank you girl! :blush3:


----------



## Lavendar (Feb 18, 2008)

e$h said:


> I MADE IT YAWL!!!!! AND I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT W/O THE HELP OF MY LHCF COUSINS.
> 
> 
> 
> January 26, 2008


 
*Oooo Weee!  That's beautiful hair!  Congratulations!!!!*

*ETA:  Are you posing in the dressing room???*


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 18, 2008)

i think i've got like...around 3 more inches to go from the back?
i took a new picture on february 16...but i wont post a new one here
until march 30...when i update another one of my challenges. 
we'll see how close we are then. 

 DUN DUN DUNNNN. 

 i hope youre all doing great.  

 congrats to all of the ladies who've made it so far!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2008)

_*After deep conditioning today....I was thinking about how the challengers are doing...as we enter the last week of Feb. '08....fast approaching March....*_

_*counts on fingers*_

_*March, Apr, May, Jun, July, Aug, Sept, Oct, Dec....*_

_*somehow, I see myself in an '09 thread..but I'll hang out in this one for now...keep hair hope dreams alive and all that type of talk...raises fist in the air*_

*Anyhoo, how are the challengers doing?  Waddup?*


----------



## atlien (Feb 24, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*After deep conditioning today....I was thinking about how the challengers are doing...as we enter the last week of Feb. '08....fast approaching March....*_
> 
> _*counts on fingers*_
> 
> ...




I came running in here all excited thinking you was bragging with some pics posted..........

In my best Arnold voice.....What you talking about '09 thread. If I was next to you right now you'd get a tongue lashing. 

Girl you already look bra strap in your avi........you will be past bra strap in '09

So you meant you will be in an '09 waist length thread....Oh okay that sounds better......... Carry on........


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2008)

atlien said:


> I came running in here all excited thinking you was bragging with some pics posted..........
> 
> In my best Arnold voice.....What you talking about '09 thread. If I was next to you right now you'd get a tongue lashing.
> 
> ...


 

_*Oh snaps.... my bad cuz! My bad*_! 

*I was just wondering how everybody else was doing! Time is flying since HT started the thread --*

*Ain't no* (_yes, I said ain't no)_ _*updates on my end. I'm just chillaxin, deep conditioning and leaving the hair alone.*_

_*Girl....bsl...yo...that length is longer to get to than it appears sometimes...*_

*objects may be further away than appears in pics..*

_*I'm just sayin*_ .

_*I'm approaching ten weeks post so I'm feeling like I have no hair right now.*_

_*wanders through the thread looking at pics*_



_*adding - I'm drooling on your siggy pic cuz!  U are on BSL's arse!*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 24, 2008)

mw138 said:


> I'm in! By this time next year, I hope to be BSL or longer!


 

_**drooling on mw's January '08 pic...**_


----------



## atlien (Feb 24, 2008)

MonaLisa;3851929  
 
[I said:
			
		

> *adding - I'm drooling on your siggy pic cuz!  U are on BSL's arse!*[/I]




Thanks, but......It seems like my hair is chasing the bra and the bra keeps running real fast WTH!?! LOL.....

I am just aiming for BSL by December '08.


----------



## BeetleBug (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm giving myself about 2 more inches until I claim bsl. Keeping my fingers crossed for Summer '08


----------



## bbdgirl (Feb 25, 2008)

I am! I have about 2 inches to go til BSL. I would love to get there by June but I just dont know. It feels like my hair isn't growing. I'll only be convinced once I get to BSL. I am just gonna keep doing what I have been doing, which is primarily moisturizing my ends with Garnier Length and Strength leave in and Porfectiv Healthy ends, my favs. an keep DC 2x/week


----------



## e$h (Feb 25, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *Oooo Weee! That's beautiful hair! Congratulations!!!!*
> 
> *ETA: Are you posing in the dressing room???*


 
Yeah I was posing in the dressing room.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 3, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*After deep conditioning today....I was thinking about how the challengers are doing...as we enter the last week of Feb. '08....fast approaching March....*_
> 
> _*counts on fingers*_
> 
> ...


 

I'm not hearing it *hands covering ears* 
Your gonna make BSL this year girlie, keep the faith! 
I'm still on track, need to up the DC'ing though my hair is feeling a little dry lately.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I'm not hearing it *hands covering ears*
> Your gonna make BSL this year girlie, keep the faith!
> I'm still on track, need to up the DC'ing though my hair is feeling a little dry lately.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


 



_*Girl, get your DC'ing on...get it.  Get it.*_

*Don't stop.*

*Get it.*

_*and I'm so mad at the current avatar...I'm like, she got the Garnier End treatment up_.. *


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is my update,I made BSL as of 3/2/08...on my way to the MBL 2008 thread


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope to be BSL by the end of the year. =)


----------



## chenai (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just made APL and I hope to reach BSL by December.



MonaLisa said:


> _*After deep conditioning today....I was thinking about how the challengers are doing...as we enter the last week of Feb. '08....fast approaching March....*_
> 
> _*counts on fingers*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey ladies, I made it to APL a month ago and I need about 5 inches to get to BSL. I think maybe I'll make it by December, 2008. I want to flaunt it for Christmas this year. Next year, my next goal will be MBL and once I'm there, I think that will be it for me. I don't know if I can handle hair any longer than that. Anyhoo, we'll see.


----------



## neonbright (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not posting a picture until I am approaching full BSL.  I am at the top of the bra and I won't claim it until full BSL.


----------



## Mermaid0684 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm hoping to be BSL by the end of the year!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 4, 2008)

chenai said:


> I have just made APL and I hope to reach BSL by December.


 
_*Well congratulations to you for reaching APL.. and happy hair growing for your December goal. *_


----------



## GoingNatural (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I can claim BSL, but I'm too lazy to take pictures. I will probably take pictures when my hair is a bit fuller at BSL.


----------



## ladylibra (Mar 4, 2008)

i was _thisclose_ to BSL, but i needed a trim.  so now i'm a small step back, but i will definitely be there soon (within 4-6 weeks).  i wonder if i can make MBL before 2008 ends???


----------



## Lioness (Mar 5, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i was _thisclose_ to BSL, but i needed a trim.  so now i'm a small step back, but i will definitely be there soon (within 4-6 weeks).  i wonder if i can make MBL before 2008 ends???



Lady Libra I so know what you mean. I was at BSL in September 2007, and then noticed that my ends weren’t in the best shape- so I trimmed 3” off- more like cut 3” off . Any who, now I’m at the top of BSL!!!! 

You’ll be back @ BSL in no time girl


----------



## Halimah (Mar 5, 2008)

Me to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this my goal this year as well


----------



## chenai (Mar 5, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Well congratulations to you for reaching APL.. and happy hair growing for your December goal. *_


 
thank-you, it took me a loooong time to get here from shoulder length. I hope it does not take as long to get from APL-BSL.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 5, 2008)

chenai said:


> thank-you, *it took me a loooong time to get here from shoulder length*. I hope it does not take as long to get from APL-BSL.


 

_*Believe me....I understand....as I experienced it*_ 



_*HT believes we all can get there, bless her heart*_..

_off topic: feeling your siggy product list_


----------



## laCriolla (Mar 5, 2008)

ladylibra said:


> i was _thisclose_ to BSL, but i needed a trim.  so now i'm a small step back, but i will definitely be there soon (within 4-6 weeks).  i wonder if i can make MBL before 2008 ends???




I feel your pain. this happened to me a couple of weeks ago
now I wonder if i'll ever make it. my ticker says i have about 20 days left but that's not the case anymore :-/

anyway we're in this together !


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 31, 2008)

*I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!   This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!  This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *


 

Congrats...see u at  MBL


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Mar 31, 2008)

o0o me hopefully, Ive been tryna reach BSL forever! Im APL now, BUT Im transitioning and doing mini chops cause im too chicken to do a big chop. I have an inch and half of relaxed hair left. So by December I hoping that I'll be BSL, which oddly  for me is only 2 inches above MBL for me.


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 31, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> Congrats...see u at MBL


 
You know it!!!  Now I can officially join the MBL challenge!


----------



## laCriolla (Mar 31, 2008)

I made BSL!! yay
photos coming soon....


----------



## Mortons (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope to in december


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 31, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> *I made BSL!!* yay
> photos coming soon....


 

Congrats!!!!:superbanana:  reddancer:


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!   This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *




*CONGRATULATIONS, LAVENDAR*!!!!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Mar 31, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> I made BSL!! yay
> photos coming soon....


*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!*


----------



## DayStar (Mar 31, 2008)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations Lavendar & laCriolla on making it to BSL


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!  This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *


 

_*OMG!  I JUST GASPED!!! *_

_*CONGRATULATIONS CUZ!!!!  HAIR LOOKS GAWGGGGGGGEOUS!!!!*_

_*AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!*_


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 31, 2008)

*Thanks for the congrats ladies!  I'm still excited...I just need to calm down.  Mona...girl you went all out with that one.  I'm touched and teary-eyed! *


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *Thanks for the congrats ladies! I'm still excited...I just need to calm down. Mona...girl you went all out with that one. I'm touched and teary-eyed! *


 
_*Cuz, I'm looking at your hair and I'm in friggin awe right now...I mean I loved your hair before anyway - I can't wrap my mind around that your hair was ever thin and damaged....I just can't. *_

_*It keeps me hopeful*_ (for 2009)


----------



## Lavendar (Mar 31, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Cuz, I'm looking at your hair and I'm in friggin awe right now...I mean I loved your hair before anyway - I can't wrap my mind around that your hair was ever thin and damaged....I just can't. *_
> 
> _*It keeps me hopeful*_ (for 2009)


 
Yeah, I was looking at my old pic with my bald forehead hairline with that little tuft of wispy stuff in the front.  I was a HAM.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> Yeah, I was looking at my old pic with my bald forehead hairline with that little tuft of wispy stuff in the front. I was a HAM. Thanks for reminding me.


 

_*You are special!  I ain't mean it like that!*_  _(although I did see a woman this morning with a close to scalp crop and 5 pieces of hair gelled to her forehead as a bang _)


_*You are very inspirational....*_
_*I was feeling down about my hair, it's bugging me out right now...(the top half thicker, the second half  and it wasn't like that 3 months ago...so I'm trying to wait awhile and see what it's doing)*_

_*but seeing your hair and knowing from whence it came....just inspirational.*_

_*Thank you cuz*_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!  This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *


 
WooHoo!!!!!! Congratulations Lavendar (ahead of schedule too!)


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 31, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> I made BSL!! yay
> photos coming soon....


 

Yay! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeetleBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats Lavendar on making BSL! You're on your way to MBL.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

*OT:* _*HealthyTresses!  Where you been at Ma?  Where u been?*_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 31, 2008)

chenai said:


> I have just made APL and I hope to reach BSL by December.


 
Congrats on making APL!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 31, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> *OT:* _*HealthyTresses! Where you been at Ma? Where u been?*_


 
I been caught up in that political thread....and taking organic chemistry in between 
*I'm back now*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I been caught up in that political thread....and *taking organic chemistry* in between
> *I'm back now*


 


_*bows and steps away*_

_*do you Ma....do you*_


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> You know it!!! Now I can officially join the MBL challenge!


 
You are gonna be MBL in no time!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 31, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*bows and steps away*_
> 
> _*do you Ma....do you*_


 



It takes talent & creativity to be a writer! *bows to you*


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> It takes talent & creativity to be a writer! *bows to you*


 



_*that's for both of us*_


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!  This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *


CONGRATULATIONS LAVENDAR!!!  I'm very excited for you and I can't wait to get there myself.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS LAVENDAR!!! I'm very excited for you and *I can't wait to get there myself*.


 
_*Oh, I know you will....*_

_*Your hair is growing out so nice and thick...*_

I...hate....you.....


----------



## Aggie (Mar 31, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Oh, I know you will....*_
> 
> _*Your hair is growing out so nice and thick...*_
> 
> *I...hate....you.....*


 
hee hee hee, Hey Mo, Wasssup! i tiptoe in da room hopin' to sneak a lil response from you errytime


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 1, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I won't be poppin' my brastrap this year. My goal for this year is to make full, healthy APL length; then I can focus on BSL and beyond. I plan to use the rules for the LHCF bootcamp to get there (no heat, protective styling, DC with every wash, no trimming just dustings, baggying). Who else is set to make BSL in 08? I don't think there is a 'pop ya brastrap 08' thread yet so I thought I'd get an early start! (2008 is less than 8 months away-it'll be here before we know it)
> 
> 
> *BSL in 08!
> ...




WHEW WHEEE that's a looong list....so um add me too it please.....  Thanks!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2008)

I know I'm late, but I'm just now realizing that BSL is possible for me this year  I'll most likely be full APL by July, so hopeully I can make BSL by December :woohoo:

Add me to the list, please


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 1, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*You are special! I ain't mean it like that!*_  _(although I did see a woman this morning with a close to scalp crop and 5 pieces of hair gelled to her forehead as a bang _)


 
*Oh snap!!!*



MonaLisa said:


> *You are very inspirational....*
> _*I was feeling down about my hair, it's bugging me out right now...(the top half thicker, the second half  and it wasn't like that 3 months ago...so I'm trying to wait awhile and see what it's doing)*_
> _*but seeing your hair and knowing from whence it came....just inspirational.*_
> 
> _*Thank you cuz*_


 
Aww thanks cuz....right back atcha!:blowkiss:


----------



## Lavendar (Apr 1, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> WooHoo!!!!!! Congratulations Lavendar (ahead of schedule too!)


 
*My Hair Twin!!! Thanks little Sis...I know you're working hard, but I'm missing you!!!*


----------



## Faith (Apr 2, 2008)

Add me too please.  I'm about 2" above BSB so I believe I'll be BSL sometime this year.


----------



## Tootuff (Apr 3, 2008)

Please add me.  I'm not sure I can make it but it doesn't hurt to try.  My goal is just one strand to be BSL by 12/31/08 at 11:59pm.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 3, 2008)

Add me too please!! 
I predict i'll be full BSL by September of this year.


----------



## chenai (Apr 3, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> I made BSL!! yay
> photos coming soon....


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chenai (Apr 3, 2008)

Lavendar said:


> *I just made BSL on Saturday!!!!  This is a milestone for me...my hair has never been this length in my life.  *


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4mia (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats Lav!

please add me to this challenge


----------



## princessnad (Apr 12, 2008)

Please add me to the list.  I just want one straggely strand to make it 

But then 2009 will be about keeping myself there (trims) and thickening it up.


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 12, 2008)

i wanna be on this list, i should be there within a few months


----------



## Lioness (Apr 13, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone who's made BSL so far this year!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

Lioness said:


> *Congratulations to everyone who's made BSL so far this year!!!*


ITA with Lioness. I want to make BSL this year but I think I may have to do some trimming in July when I complete my 7 month relaxer stretch. Never the less, I'll remain hopeful and even if I don't then my aim is thickening up my hair for the remaining of this year and try harder for full BSL next year using the C&G technique and using more ayurveda powders and henna in between to keep my thickness consistent.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> ITA with Lioness. I want to make BSL this year but I think I may have to do some trimming in July when I complete my 7 month relaxer stretch. Never the less, I'll remain hopeful and even if I don't then my aim is thickening up my hair for the remaining of this year and try harder for full BSL next year using the C&G technique and using more ayurveda powders and henna in between to keep my thickness consistent.



Aggie, your hair in the pic in your siggy looks very healthy and shiny . It'll look great @ BSL.

 I am currently using the C&G method...trust me, it works!!! If you stay consistent with it, you'll see results fairly quickly. Good luck :Rose:


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 13, 2008)

I will, hopefully! I'm giving myself by Dec. 31st to touch BSL.


----------



## drasgrl (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm inching there.  I only have a few strands touching now.  I'll get a touch up the end of the month and will check then hopefully I will be then but if not it's still not too far away.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> I will, hopefully! I'm giving myself by Dec. 31st to touch BSL.


 
This is also my hope, but if not then for sure by March or April 2009.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is also my hope, but if not then for sure by March or April 2009.


 

_*I'm going to try and make it right after you...*_

_*let me know when you start the '09 thread...*_


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

Lioness said:


> Aggie, your hair in the pic in your siggy looks very healthy and shiny . It'll look great @ BSL.
> 
> I am currently using the C&G method...trust me, it works!!! If you stay consistent with it, you'll see results fairly quickly. Good luck :Rose:


 
Thanks you so much Lioness and good luck to you too.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I'm going to try and make it right after you...*_
> 
> **let me know when you start the '09 thread...*[/*quote]
> 
> Hmm, if I don't make it this year, I just might have to start the 2009 BSL thread if someone else don't beat me to it first, lol.


----------



## atlien (Apr 16, 2008)

Congrats to all the ladies who already made bra strap for '08...! 

I am getting close. I should be able to join yarl by August.


----------



## lilamae (Apr 17, 2008)

i hope to be bsl by my next relaxer...june 14th 2008


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope to be by December.... hope to be


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Apr 19, 2008)

Please add me to the list 

I plan to make BSL my August 2008!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 20, 2008)

i'll be taking some new pictures in a few weeks
 not sure exactly when - but whenever i take 
 these twists that i'm currently in the process of doing out. 

 i'm sure i wont be bsl by then...but still...lol

 hope everyone's doing gooooood!!!


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> > _*I'm going to try and make it right after you...*_
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 30, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > _If you're passed out somewhere on December 31st....._
> ...


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 30, 2008)

another pulldown from today (april 30, 2008)







creeping...crawling...slowly. 


i just ordered some of that ovation cell therapy stuff oh goodness.

haha...hopefully it helps give a little push...


----------



## memee1978 (May 1, 2008)

GoingNatural said:


> I'm in! I am hoping for BSL by July 08, but really hoping to make it by May 08. I use no heat and I don't deal with scissors. I'm just trying to find the right moisture balance for my hair.


you are almost mud back length girl!i can tell from your photos.congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImFree27 (May 1, 2008)

i want to join, i'm hoping to there by december, depending on which bra I wear., i'm only 5'2 so it shouldn't be that hard....


----------



## crazydaze911 (May 1, 2008)

WaterChylde said:


> I'm hoping by December of 08.



me too - i would LOVE to have it even longer by then tho .  guess it depends on how my ends hold up and if i need trims.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 1, 2008)

runrunrunner said:


> another pulldown from today (april 30, 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You are getting close!


----------



## mnemosyne (May 1, 2008)

Hopefully in a couple months including the trim/cut I think I desperately need.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 1, 2008)

I got strands touching BS, but I'm not claiming it until I'm full BSL. I'm on a personal HYH challenge for summer and I'm stretching (since January). I'm still on the mission though 
How's everyone doing?


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mona, I haven't seen you in a looooooooooong while. I missed you. Where have you been? By the way, I started a new *deep conditioning challenge.* If you wanna join, let me know, okay? Here's the link just in case you're interested:
> ...


----------



## Aggie (May 1, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > I peeped that challenge, I need to officially join! Especially since I'm a conditioner junkie
> ...


----------



## d-rock (May 1, 2008)

I'm hoping by the end of the summer or hopefully sooner!


----------



## belleama (May 2, 2008)

belleama said:


> Is it too late for me to join? If not I'd like to go for BSL by Dec 31, 2008. Gotta give myself till the last minute.


 
I'm finally claiming full APL in the front and back right now. Its a miracle! Now that I'm starting OCT today, when it arrives, I KNOW I'll hit BSL sooner than later so I'd like to adjust my goal date to October 31, 2008. I'm not sure its going to happen by then but I've gotta reach for the stars on this one!


----------



## Luvmylife (May 2, 2008)

I think I need to readjust my goal  
I was hoping for BSL in April...I"ll just say "...sometime this year..." 
However, I'm not disappointed. I knew it would take longer (...for some reason BSL and MBL look the same on me ...I dunno) and at least I have a head full of half-way healthy hair to show for my efforts


----------



## belleama (May 2, 2008)

Luvmylife said:


> (...for some reason BSL and MBL look the same on me ...I dunno)


 
Me too. I have a short torso so I'm calling BSL the top of the bra strap and MBL the bottom. Two - three inches under that is WSL. On my body anyway.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MonaLisa said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mona, I haven't seen you in a looooooooooong while. I missed you. Where have you been? By the way, I started a new deep conditioning challenge. If you wanna join, let me know, okay? Here's the link just in case you're interested:
> ...


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > _*Hey chica..*_
> ...


----------



## TLC1020 (May 4, 2008)

I did my touch-up on May 2nd, I believe I have an 1 1/2" -2" to make BSL.
I find it harder to make BSL than it was to reach APL . Hopefully I'll make it sometime during the summer


----------



## BeetleBug (May 4, 2008)

I need 1 inch till I'm claiming bsl hopefully with no setbacks. I'll see when I relax in June.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 4, 2008)

It's still looking like Dec for me.  I'm 13 weeks post and I relax Friday, I'll have a better idea then. erplexed


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

I have about 3 1/2 to 4 inches to go myself.


----------



## MissMusic (May 4, 2008)

June is still looking good


----------



## laCriolla (May 4, 2008)

I just wanted to post a word of encouragement for everyone
When it seems like with setbacks and just plain old time that you'll never make it...
TRUST one day you'll look up and you're at BSL. Hair tends to grow in spurts or something.  
Stay with your regimens and you'll get there


----------



## atlien (May 4, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> I just wanted to post a word of encouragement for everyone
> When it seems like with setbacks and just plain old time that you'll never make it...
> TRUST one day you'll look up and you're at BSL. Hair tends to grow in spurts or something.
> Stay with your regimens and you'll get there



Nice words of encouragement. I was just wondering when the H - E - double L will I make full brastrap....I try to keep a good regimen and eat healthy, but the hair seems to be growing so slowly. With this slow growth, I was gonna say the hell with it and cut a bob for the summer. If I am not there by August, I give up!


----------



## Peaches75 (May 5, 2008)

I hope I will reach my goal of being full bra strap July 08.


----------



## chavascandy (May 5, 2008)

I striving to reach Brastrap length by Nov 2008.


----------



## Creatividual (May 5, 2008)

I had some setbacks but I still will make it to BSL by the end of this year mos def. It looks like I should reach BSL by the end of the summer. My reggie is good and solid so all I have to do is be patient and watch my hair grow, grow, grow! Let's keep it up ladies, we are going to do this!


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 5, 2008)

laCriolla said:


> I just wanted to post a word of encouragement for everyone
> When it seems like with setbacks and just plain old time that you'll never make it...
> TRUST one day you'll look up and you're at BSL. Hair tends to grow in spurts or something.
> Stay with your regimens and you'll get there


 
Thanks for the encouragement laCriolla, we can all use it! 
Your hair looks lovely in that siggy!


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 5, 2008)

vivacious1083 said:


> I had some setbacks but I still will make it to BSL by the end of this year mos def. It looks like I should reach BSL by the end of the summer. My reggie is good and solid so all I have to do is be patient and watch my hair grow, grow, grow! Let's keep it up ladies, we are going to do this!


 

Yes we are!


----------



## laCriolla (May 5, 2008)

vivacious1083 said:


> I had some setbacks but I still will make it to BSL by the end of this year mos def. It looks like I should reach BSL by the end of the summer. My reggie is good and solid so all I have to do is be patient and watch my hair grow, grow, grow! Let's keep it up ladies, we are going to do this!



I know how you feel. I had a setback right before I made bsl. I thought I wouldn't make my goal because I had a trim. But then my hair had a spurt. so keep thinking positively




~Healthytresses~ said:


> Thanks for the encouragement laCriolla, we can all use it!
> Your hair looks lovely in that siggy!


 thanks


----------



## belleama (May 5, 2008)

atlien said:


> Nice words of encouragement. I was just wondering when the H - E - double L will I make full brastrap....I try to keep a good regimen and eat healthy, but the hair seems to be growing so slowly. With this slow growth, I was gonna say the hell with it and cut a bob for the summer. If I am not there by August, I give up!


 
Did you cut a bunch of hair off? In your pic you have more than enough hair beyond the BSL marker for me. You even have a few strands dancing on MBL. 

Don't worry the rest will catch up soon enough.


----------



## atlien (May 5, 2008)

belleama said:


> Did you cut a bunch of hair off? In your pic you have more than enough hair beyond the BSL marker for me. You even have a few strands dancing on MBL.
> 
> Don't worry the rest will catch up soon enough.



Aww thanks sweetie..... No I didn't cut any. I was just fussing over those sides. They just make my wanna cut, cut, cut! I won't claim bra strap until them sides get there so I am still waiting unpatiently. Your hair looks nice and thick and I love that color. It will look great at bra strap length.


----------



## LongiLox (May 17, 2008)

I want to join this challenge!

I just made APL earlier this month and I will like to be BSL by the end of this year (12/08) but I don't know if it's possible. I'm estimating that I need about another 3-4 inches to get to BSL because my bra strap sits low on my back. Plus, I estimate that my hair grows about 1 inch every 12 weeks (which is how long I stretch my relaxers). 

How many inches do y'all think someone who is about 5'6/5'7 tall will need to get from APL to BSL?


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have about 3 1/2 to 4 inches to go myself.


 

_*Ummmm...cuz....I peeped the siggy pic...*_

_*Your progress is like *_

_*Gawjeous... You will be making it this year...so could you...*_

*_g'won ahead and  start the 2009 thread for me...*_


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Ummmm...cuz....I peeped the siggy pic...*_
> 
> _*Your progress is like *_
> 
> ...


 
Gal you too funny. If I hit it this year, then I will have to start an MBL challenge. Catch up and join me....pretty please.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 19, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Gal you too funny. If I hit it this year, then I will have to start an MBL challenge. Catch up and join me....pretty please.


 

_I'll try  _
_...maybe I can get a hold of that hair crack that Lavendar uses_...

_Still have six months left...maybe a hair miracle can still happen.._
_will get a better assessment of chances after end of June touch up _


----------



## youwillrise (May 19, 2008)

oh BSL hair. 

we will meet soon. 

and be bffalw



(best friends for a little while...then it's onto the next)

i'm hoping for sometime in august.   

i put myself back in protective styles (twists)
and i'm also kickin' my dc game back up
i got lazy with my hair once i got this job. haha.


----------



## Faith (May 30, 2008)

I'll be there by Dec 2008...hopefully.  I think it will be mid BSL by then.  I can't wait.


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 2, 2008)

i joined that no measuring challenge
 so no updates until...september, i think?


 i kind of like the idea of that. 

 i'll be good and surprised by what i get. 

 i hope you're all doing well!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still pushing for yhe end of September to make BSL. The picture in my siggy is from March 31, so I think I should make it. (If I don't have to trim my ends again)

But I have been shedding like crazy and it's really getting on my nerves. And on top of that I'm still getting some knots.

I really think that once a month I may just straighten my hair to keep the knots away.

I just can't keep making progress as a natural to have to keep trimming because of my ends.

I will be updating soon.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 3, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _I'll try  _
> _...maybe I can get a hold of that hair crack that Lavendar uses_...
> 
> _Still have six months left...maybe a hair miracle can still happen.._
> _will get a better assessment of chances after end of June touch up _


 
I have no doubt that you're gonna make it girlie


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 3, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I'm still pushing for August to make BSL. The picture in my siggy is from March 31, so I think I should make it. (If I don't have to trim my ends again)
> 
> But I have been shedding like crazy and it's really getting on my nerves. And on top of that I'm still getting some knots.
> 
> ...


 

You are making great progress


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been shedding like crazy all spring! I'mma have to pull out the garlic shampoo or something erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I'm about an inch below APL but I might have to trim the entire inch off and work on thickness for now and still hope to reach BSL by December 2008. I am due for a relaxer on July 24th and I will be getting a real trim then I believe - umm, at least 1/2 an inch or so.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 3, 2008)

My hair has been shedding a lot lately and the sides has broken off some, so I cut the thin areas to even it all out. I'm still hoping to make BSL by August, but if not I hope to make it some time this year.


----------



## GoingNatural (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted earlier that I made BSL. But, here are the pics!


----------



## chebaby (Jun 5, 2008)

i think i should be ther by the end of this year. maybe sooner. im full apl now and finally made the decission to protective style and see how that goes. i also eat fruits, drink water, co wash, deep condition with every shampoo, and will start working out in the gym tonigh. i moisturize my hair twice daily and seal with organic coconut oil or JBCO so i dont see why i shouldnt make full bsl.


----------



## anon123 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I think I'm about an inch below APL but I might have to trim the entire inch off and work on thickness for now and still hope to reach BSL by December 2008. I am due for a relaxer on July 24th and I will be getting a real trim then I believe - umm, at least 1/2 an inch or so.



your hair looks fine to me.  wasn't there someone saying how she didn't trim her ends but they would thicken up on their own in cycles?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> your hair looks fine to me. wasn't there someone saying how she didn't trim her ends but they would thicken up on their own in cycles?


 
Awww! Thanks mwedzi. I'm not sure but if that happens for me then that would be great and I would have no need to trim.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2008)

GoingNatural said:


> I posted earlier that I made BSL. But, here are the pics!


 
Congratulations on reaching BSL GoingNatural. Onto MBL girl, I'ma be somewhere behind ya girlie.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 5, 2008)

It's defiantely DEC BSL for me!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 5, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I have no doubt that you're gonna make it girlie


 



_*Thanks for the support chica*_ 

_*I'm counting down to touch up day (near end of June) to get a better idea as this would be about the halfway mark until years end *_

_*ETA: It's the halfway mark and I'm not happy with progress    I feel no excitement whatsoever in comparison to the heads I see on the board.  If I don't see any improvement after the summer, will withdraw from challenge :/   I am follically challenged and must deal with it...*_ _*sigh*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 5, 2008)

GoingNatural said:


> I posted earlier that I made BSL. But, here are the pics!


 

_*CONGRATULATIONS GN!!!*_

_*GAWJEOUS HAIR! *_


----------



## GoingNatural (Jun 5, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*CONGRATULATIONS GN!!!*_
> 
> _*GAWJEOUS HAIR! *_


\\

Thank you **off to the MBL thread**


----------



## GoingNatural (Jun 5, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Congratulations on reaching BSL GoingNatural. Onto MBL girl, I'ma be somewhere behind ya girlie.


 
Thanks! Look forward to seeing you in the MBL thread!


----------



## tottzu (Jun 6, 2008)

*Congratulations to the ladies who have reached BSL! *​


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 10, 2008)

CONGRATS LADIES FOR MAKING IT TO BSL


----------



## MAMATO (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd like to join in.  I am about 1'' past APL.  I am hoping to get BSL by Dec 08.  I'll keep you updated


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jun 10, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> You are making great progress



Thank you Healthytresses!


----------



## Creatividual (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats to the ladies that acheived BSL! I should be there by the end of the year!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jun 10, 2008)

_*
Yup, I'm out.  I know my hair and I don't see it looking how I want it to be by years end.
It grew, but it doesn't look like much of anything to me.  I felt more hyped about my hair before I got to APL.

I'll still rooting the rest of y'all on and watching for the success stories!!!*_


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 14, 2008)

I should be BSL by August for sure....if you look at my avi...i'm SCRAPING it! lol



SSSSSCCCCCCRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAYYYYEEEEE-Puh!


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 14, 2008)

congrats to the ladies that have made it..... I am a smidgen away......Cant wait to "scrayepuh" my strap as well!!!


----------



## Ediese (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge? I have about 4" for full BSL, and I'm hoping to get there by December 31st at 11:59p.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 11, 2008)

BUMP...BUMP...BUMP...BUMP...BUMP...BUMP

How is your quest to reach BSL going so far ladies??? 
I will be doing my touch-up tomorrow so I'll see then how many more inches if any needed to reach BSL...


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 11, 2008)

My hair grows so slowly and I've stopped taking Nioxin and my vitamins but I'm still creeping slowly. Everyone can tell that my hair keeps getting longer and the layers are longer as well. I am about 2 inches from BSL and I'm hoping to be there in time for my best friend's wedding end of October so I started using BT this week. (I think some of ya'll have some busted noses because I can definitely smell the sulfur and I bought the one with fragrance. Who cares if it works right?)


----------



## skipper (Jul 11, 2008)

i thought i would be there by fall HA!! now im thinking december 31st. i want to do the last session of boot camp when i get back to the states and my beloved pibbs. 

in the mean time im trying not to bug my hair too much and retain all of the length i can.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 17, 2008)

*ok i know i said it's definately gonna be Dec BSL for me but now i have a new goal. I wanna get there by OCT 16, which is my SO birthday and it's also a surprise for him to see my hair's true length cuz he thinkS i have a halle berry cut and he hates short hair.*

*I'm so excited and motivated i have anothe 3 mths to go and i pulling out all the stops to get there by OCT.*


----------



## amani_shortandsweet (Jul 17, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> *ok i know i said it's definately gonna be Dec BSL for me but now i have a new goal. I wanna get there by OCT 16, which is my SO birthday and it's also a surprise for him to see my hair's true length cuz he thinkS i have a halle berry cut and he hates short hair.*
> 
> *I'm so excited and motivated i have anothe 3 mths to go and i pulling out all the stops to get there by OCT.*




GL getting there!! Oct 16th is my birthday as well so I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Jul 17, 2008)

**sigh** I thought I would be BSL 08, but that no longer looks like it is going to happen. The tip of my V was scraping it but then I had to do a big trim and now I am right back to grazing APL (at least it is blunt APL this time). So I have to leave this group. BSL 09 anyone? 


Good luck to you ladies, I hope everyone reaches their goals!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 17, 2008)

HighlyFavored1 said:


> **sigh** I thought I would be BSL 08, but that no longer looks like it is going to happen. The tip of my V was scraping it but then I had to do a big trim and now I am right back to grazing APL (at least it is blunt APL this time). So I have to leave this group. BSL 09 anyone?
> 
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, I hope everyone reaches their goals!!!


 
IDK HF1, I think I might be joining you for that one too as I really want a big trim soon myself. Don't know when I'll actually do it though.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 18, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> I think I will make it by the Summer of 08, definitely by December 08.



God's best in your new marriage ..you look so right together


----------



## chebaby (Jul 18, 2008)

im set to make it. im almost certain i will be past bsl by december.


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 18, 2008)

Congratulation to all you ladies who made BSL in 2008. Please let me know when they start a BSL 2009


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 18, 2008)

HighlyFavored1 said:


> **sigh** I thought I would be BSL 08, but that no longer looks like it is going to happen. The tip of my V was scraping it but then I had to do a big trim and now I am right back to grazing APL (at least it is blunt APL this time). So I have to leave this group. *BSL 09 anyone?*
> 
> 
> Good luck to you ladies, I hope everyone reaches their goals!!!


 
 _*I'm with you...you won't be alone.*_

_*I had that same thing with that V on the clasp...I had to cut that off it was irking me..erplexed  I'm fearing that my hair is going to keep growing in that way...we shall see.*_

_*The last week in December, I'll kick off the thread*_


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 21, 2008)

I made it!!! 
well, at least below shoulder blades.
Now, I want thicker, fuller brastrap hair.


----------



## A_Christian (Jul 21, 2008)

Does the longest layer count?  I have an extreme v shape right now and I'm pretty sure my "tail" will be touching the bottom of brastrap by the end of the year, but the rest of my hair - December 2009 ?


----------



## anon123 (Jul 21, 2008)

A_Christian said:


> Does the longest layer count?  I have an extreme v shape right now and I'm pretty sure my "tail" will be touching the bottom of brastrap by the end of the year, but the rest of my hair - December 2009 ?



This will be me. I have layers growing out from a round afro cut.  Though I'm not actually in this challenge.  I was in apl 08 and I've signed up for mbl '09 and completely skipped bsl.  But my longest layer should be touching it in a couple months or so.  I plan to not allow any hair pass bra strap for the rest of the year to let the rest of my hair catch up a little bit.  I think my crown will take another year to reach bsl. 

eta: i just took a picture for my 2 month update in a new bra. the old one i used for measuring no longer has the elasticity it once did and i'm not having saggy nanas for the sake of a hair measurement.  anyway, in my new fully elasticized bra, i'm there!   the stupid layers take away the joy, though.


----------



## A_Christian (Jul 21, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> This will be me. I have layers growing out from a round afro cut.  Though I'm not actually in this challenge.  I was in apl 08 and I've signed up for mbl '09 and completely skipped bsl.  But my longest layer should be touching it in a couple months or so.  I plan to not allow any hair pass bra strap for the rest of the year to let the rest of my hair catch up a little bit.  I think my crown will take another year to reach bsl.
> 
> eta: i just took a picture for my 2 month update in a new bra. the old one i used for measuring no longer has the elasticity it once did and i'm not having saggy nanas for the sake of a hair measurement.  anyway, in my new fully elasticized bra, i'm there!   the stupid layers take away the joy, though.






Your hair is so thick, keep up the good work! 

If I were you I'd claim it! Shoot, I'm claiming armpit length and the front sides are not quite there yet.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 22, 2008)

i have reached BSL... but i will be trimming my edges soon so i will be 1 inch away.

ppl never believe my hair is my own until they touch it (which i hate... why cant a black woman have long hair.. plus i dont kno where there hands been)


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 26, 2008)

I made it! But I'm gonna trim my ends as well. However I made it, wooohooo!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> I made it! But I'm gonna trim my ends as well. However I made it, wooohooo!


 
Congratulations MCrzyGr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> I made it!!!
> well, at least below shoulder blades.
> Now, I want thicker, fuller brastrap hair.


 
Congratulations metro_qt!!!!!!!!
Looking good!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2008)

GoingNatural said:


> I posted earlier that I made BSL. But, here are the pics!


 

Congratulations GoingNatural!!!!!!!!! Your hair grow sooo fast!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 29, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Thanks for the support chica*_
> 
> _*I'm counting down to touch up day (near end of June) to get a better idea as this would be about the halfway mark until years end *_
> 
> _*ETA: It's the halfway mark and I'm not happy with progress  I feel no excitement whatsoever in comparison to the heads I see on the board. If I don't see any improvement after the summer, will withdraw from challenge :/ I am follically challenged and must deal with it...*_ _*sigh*_


 
Don't give up chica, there's still time for a growth spurt! If not we'll be here to support you in 09! It's all good!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 29, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Don't give up chica, there's still time for a growth spurt! If not we'll be here to support you in 09! It's all good!


 

_*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cuzzzzzz.. *_

_*Thank you*_ 

_I'm on the Lavendar fine hair program as of August 1st..._


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

Someone please tell me when BSL 2009 starts ...PLESAEEEEEEEE!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 30, 2008)

Hair Iam said:


> Someone please tell me when BSL 2009 starts ...PLESAEEEEEEEE!


 



_*If I don't get my Lavendar hair crack like spurt between now and December - I will PM you a heads up before I start the thread*_...


----------



## AshMoBev (Jul 31, 2008)

*Meeeeeee!!! Im about 1" away!!!!! I should be set in DECEMBER...HOPEFULLYYYYYYY!!!!!*


----------



## netnet26 (Jul 31, 2008)

I WILL <-----...be bsl by December...Im so close now but scare to claim...


----------



## MonaLisa (Aug 1, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*If I don't get my Lavendar hair crack like spurt between now and December - I will PM you a heads up before I start the thread*_...


 

*For HairIAm... INeedHair beat me to it....*

>>>http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=262787


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Aug 1, 2008)

netnet26 said:


> I WILL <-----...be bsl by December...Im so close now but scare to claim...


 
Me too!


----------



## anon123 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not officially in this challenge but wanted to document this somewhere because I can't promise that the next time I comb it I won't cut it.  I'm trying to hold out at least to Sept., 2  years after my angry chop.  it's a different bra than the old one I used because that one was losing its elasticity and I like my nanas high.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 1, 2008)

im almost certain that by the end of august i will have top of bsl hair. but my goal is by the end of december to have full bottom of bsl hair.
im flat ironing my hair this wknd but tuesday im going right back to co washing and wet bunning everyday so that will help me retain my legnth.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Aug 2, 2008)

I went for a "trim" now look where I am.... I'm never going to make it!


----------



## cmw45 (Aug 2, 2008)

I checked my lenth last night while co-washing and I am solidly a APL. I joined this challenge but December is only four months away so I am thinking about throwing in the towel.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

I technically should have made it in July, however it is not working out too well. Maybe I will finally make my goal in December.


----------



## ebonimama (Aug 5, 2008)

I won't make it until Jan. 2009.  I'm about 3 3/4 inches shy of bsl.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know when I'm going to make BSL :-( I'm hoping sometime this year.... I am 4 post relaxer right now, as soon as I get some newgrowth I am back to bunning until I reach BSL.....


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 27, 2008)

Update: My hair was BSL







But my ends were straggly and damaged! The reason I found lhcf was to have healthy hair, not just long hair. So I trimmed away 3 inches 






And now I have healthy APL length hair. I'm 3 inches away from BSL now. Will I make BSL by the end of the year? I don't know, but I do know that I will not sacrifice health for length! It's amazing how much more life and body my hair has without those straggly ends! 
I will be continuing this thread and joining you ladies in the 09 thread .
Happy, healthy hair growing to everyone!

Sorry the pics are so big, I tried to resize, but apparently it didn't work.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 27, 2008)

almondjoi85 said:


> I went for a "trim" now look where I am.... I'm never going to make it!


 
You can make it! And your hair looks great!


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, your hair still looks good  I'm sure you'll be back to BSL by the end of this year .




~Healthytresses~ said:


> Update: My hair was BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazydaze911 (Aug 27, 2008)

One question:
sorry, if it was already asked - how often are you measuring process - once a month, once every six months - or do you wait till the end of 08 to measure since its an 08 challenge?  Checking usually requires heat so i was wondering if anyone was waiting till the year was up...


----------



## Trinity1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm trying to get there again.  This will be my second time getting there.


Trinity1


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> One question:
> sorry, if it was already asked - how often are you measuring process - once a month, once every six months - or do you wait till the end of 08 to measure since its an 08 challenge? Checking usually requires heat so i was wondering if anyone was waiting till the year was up...


 
You can check whenever you like. I understand about not wanting to use heat too often. I won't be using heat again until the end of the year and I'm relaxed.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 28, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> I'm trying to get there again. This will be my second time getting there.
> 
> 
> Trinity1


 
You are at a good point, I bet you will make it!


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Just got a relaxer, and will be co-washing and bunning til december...


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 1, 2008)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> Update: My hair was BSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_*Your hair looks wonderful HT *_

_*I would  for my hair to even look 20% close to what your hair looks like now.*_

_*Healthy, thick, APL hair.  That's all I want.  I've got the healthy, I've got the APL, but getting it thicker is hella elusive .*_


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll be back at BSL by years end for sure!  I cut in march from a lil below BSL to a lil above APL and it's growing back nicely.  This transition isn't as bad as I expected


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Your hair looks wonderful HT *_
> 
> _*I would  for my hair to even look 20% close to what your hair looks like now.*_
> 
> _*Healthy, thick, APL hair. That's all I want. I've got the healthy, I've got the APL, but getting it thicker is hella elusive .*_


 
Girl Mona, you should check out my fotki and see how thick Mega Tek cell rebuilder made my thin dull lifeless hair. I just started using jason natural Thin to Thick Scalp and Hair Therapy Poo and Conditioner with Biotin and Panthenol in it. I've used ththe poo and con twice now and I absolutely  the way they make my hair feel and look. You should try it out.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

I am still tenaciously holding on to the hopes and dreams of achieving BSL by December this year. I am about 2 inches away right now.


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Girl Mona, you should check out my fotki and see how thick Mega Tek cell rebuilder made my thin dull lifeless hair. I just started using jason natural Thin to Thick Scalp and Hair Therapy Poo and Conditioner with Biotin and Panthenol in it. I've used ththe poo and con twice now and I absolutely  the way they make my hair feel and look. You should try it out.


 

_*Thank you.  I actually tried Mega Tek in 2004 and yes, I have Jason's in the stash already.*_

_*Just going to go back to implementing ayurvedic products in my regimen that were working before I fell off for five months.  I have been using again since late June along with more natural based products and my hair is starting to slowly turn back around again.  So just going to keep rolling with this for awhile and see if it makes a difference over the coming months.*_

_*Thanks again.*_


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I am still tenaciously holding on to the hopes and dreams of achieving BSL by December this year. I am about 2 inches away right now.


 
2 inches by December sounds incredibly reasonable, even almost a sure bet.  Keep up the faith.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Thank you. I actually tried Mega Tek in 2004 and yes, I have Jason's in the stash already.*_
> 
> _*Just going to go back to implementing ayurvedic products in my regimen that were working before I fell off for five months. I have been using again since late June along with more natural based products and my hair is starting to slowly turn back around again. So just going to keep rolling with this for awhile and see if it makes a difference over the coming months.*_
> 
> _*Thanks again.*_


 
Yeah I'm still using ayurveda powder rinses as well, in fact, I just did a tea rinse of kalpi tone, bhringraj, amla, and brahmi powders yesterday. Nice. I  really love these powders too.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 1, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> 2 inches by December sounds incredibly reasonable, even almost a sure bet. Keep up the faith.


 
Thanks honey for your vote of confidence. I so appreciate it.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 9, 2008)

BUMP.... BUMP.....BUMP

Lately I haven't been able to retain my growth b/c of shedding and breakage from too much moisture and not enough of protein balance . I believe I have two and a half more inches before I reach BSL, that's not including my sides though since they grow so darn slow . I am hoping to retain most of my growth from now on so that I could make it to BSL by or before the year is out . 

BSL .... BSL..... BSL


----------



## jerseygurl (Sep 16, 2008)

Can I still join?


----------



## chebaby (Sep 16, 2008)

i would hope that i will be bsl by the end of december. im almost touching the top of my bs now but i dont want to claim it until i am at the bottom of the strap.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i would hope that i will be bsl by the end of december. im almost touching the top of my bs now but i dont want to claim it until i am at the bottom of the strap.


 
chebaby, the bottom of your bra strap is actually MBL (mid back length). A lot of people are confused about where MBL really is and that's where it is, Okay honey?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2008)

By the way, I don't think that I will make BSL this year at all. Thankfully I joned the BSL 2009 challenge as well just in case. I do feel that I will make BSL by April 2009 however. So with that said, I think that I have to gracefully bow out of *this* challenge.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 16, 2008)

jerseygurl said:


> Can I still join?


Hi there, asking the same question.... 

I missed this thread somehow



Aggie said:


> chebaby, the bottom of your bra strap is actually MBL (mid back length). A lot of people are confused about where MBL really is and that's where it is, Okay honey?


 
Umm! always thought it was the bottom of the strap too...


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Sep 16, 2008)

*quietly sneaks out of thread and into the BSL in 2009 thread*


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 16, 2008)

Wishin4BSL said:


> *quietly sneaks out of thread and into the BSL in 2009 thread*


----------



## ImFree27 (Sep 19, 2008)

I actually did not sign up for this challenge because my goal was to get to apl by the end of the year and I think I may make bsl too, I have like 2 inches to go...Its good being 5'2...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 19, 2008)

I was in this challenge 
Then I had the Big Chop on 9-16-08

So now that I am all even

12-31-09 !


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 21, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I was in this challenge
> Then I had the Big Chop on 9-16-08
> 
> So now that I am all even
> ...


 
hey, chica, your hair looks healthy and gorgeous...

i feel ya, i went from bsl to apl, for the upteenth time - i truly forget.... 9/19/08 erplexed..i'll get there by Christmas. 08...and then i'm off to mbl....woo hoo...at least my hair is thicker and feels better...


Aggie, don't you give up on bsl, you are already there..you've got to keep motivated, visualize your beautiful thick hair getting all up in that brastrap!!  I see it for you and me, sista!

smooches~~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> By the way, I don't think that I will make BSL this year at all. Thankfully I joned the BSL 2009 challenge as well just in case. I do feel that I will make BSL by April 2009 however. So with that said, I think that I have to gracefully bow out of *this* challenge.


 
don't you dare bow out!  The Fat Lady has not sung yet, and you've got 3 months to get it goin'.  "Aggie's hair, i'm talking to you, you will grow now!  You will reach her bra strap by Christmas and you must obey me!  In Jesus' Name, Amen!!"  Just for you, hon, now keep me posted, okay?


----------



## Ladyhenri (Sep 21, 2008)

Will probably make it this year, but i'll make BSL with raggedy ends

I wont claim it till mid next year when it looks a bit more lush


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 21, 2008)

Still hanging in there, come on bsl!!! I am cowashing daily and doing deep condishes, sitting with stinky garlic oil in my hair!! The things we do for our hair!!


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> chebaby, the bottom of your bra strap is actually MBL (mid back length). A lot of people are confused about where MBL really is and that's where it is, Okay honey?



add me to the list of confused people...
Where exactly can we find out these measurements...
(i know there was a thread about that somewhere around here.. but i don't remember it being conclusive)
Apl-armpits
Bsl-*anywhere on acceptably fitting brastrap 
Mbl- *the region between brastrap and waist
Waistlength-* at the point where your torso dips inwards to make your waistline


*denotes what I 'thought' was true...

hook up the knowledge girls....


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> add me to the list of confused people...
> Where exactly can we find out these measurements...
> (i know there was a thread about that somewhere around here.. but i don't remember it being conclusive)
> Apl-armpits
> ...


 
Here is an attachment that will help you understand the various hair measurements that has been helpful to me.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I was in this challenge
> Then I had the Big Chop on 9-16-08
> 
> So now that I am all even
> ...


 

The cut looks good HF.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> hey, chica, your hair looks healthy and gorgeous...
> 
> i feel ya, i went from bsl to apl, for the upteenth time - i truly forget.... 9/19/08 erplexed..i'll get there by Christmas. 08...and then i'm off to mbl....woo hoo...at least my hair is thicker and feels better...
> 
> ...


 
BBB, these are . I will keep motivated. I have my hair in cornrows until December to keep my hands out of it. I have not been retaining as much hair as I wanted so I have to try and manipulate my hair as little as possible. I think this is the way to do it for now. I am also wearing wigs on top of my cornrows when I step out of the house.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> don't you dare bow out! The Fat Lady has not sung yet, and you've got 3 months to get it goin'. "Aggie's hair, i'm talking to you, you will grow now! You will reach her bra strap by Christmas and you must obey me! In Jesus' Name, Amen!!" Just for you, hon, now keep me posted, okay?


 , thanks again honey. Love ya.


----------



## skipper (Sep 21, 2008)

i have about an inch to go i think i can make it by december and then im going to have a baby trim party for the next 6 months.


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Here is an attachment that will help you understand the various hair measurements that has been helpful to me.



Lol, Thanks aggie for the attachment, I know it well;

The only thing is, it doesn't NOT say mbl is at a certain location on your back, especially since the picture is of the front.


So whether or not MBL is at bottom of one's brastrap or below is still debatable...
Just wanted to help clear things up for all those new to the hair measuring system and trying to attain BSL, MBL and beyond.


----------



## Filmatic (Sep 21, 2008)

I am using my shoulder blade to measure. I hope to make it by December. I am co washing daily/ every other and on low manipulation.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> Lol, Thanks aggie for the attachment, I know it well;
> 
> The only thing is, it doesn't NOT say mbl is at a certain location on your back, especially since the picture is of the front.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I know so the easiest way is to put on your bra and where the line is in the front, just turn around and it should be right at the bottom end of your bra. I know that some people's bra strap goes higher up in the back but that's when it's not fitting as it should. The bottom of my bra goes straight across my back in a parallel line and does not go up in the centre (rear) which is as it should be. In other words I don't adjust my bra straps so tight and high at the back that the bra clasp area goes *up* in the centre back area. And this is where MBL is on me for sure. HTH.


----------



## tnorenberg (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I made it to APL. Almost there.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 22, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> Lol, Thanks aggie for the attachment, I know it well;
> 
> *The only thing is, it doesn't NOT say mbl is at a certain location on your back, especially since the picture is of the front.*
> 
> ...



I think this is what you're looking for


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 22, 2008)

cross fingers, I might be able to do it.


----------



## 2themax (Sep 22, 2008)

I think so.....if I can just get past those STUPID split ends and be "fully" BSL........


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok ladies, I did my touch-up on Saturday and I have one inch before I can claim BSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... I am finally retaining length I know it's b/c I added protein to my regimen. I had been shedding so much for a while and I didn't think to add protein to strengthen it and give it structure...  But now I'm back on track..

I cannot add pictures b/c I'm on the Hide Your Hair Challenge but I will add all the pictures at the end of the challenge..


----------



## TexturedTresses (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like to join.


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 29, 2008)

it's been so long since i've been in here!

i might do an update tomorrow

i know i'm not BSL yet.

not sure i even made any progress since the last time
because i wasnt as "protective" with my hair in the spring/summer
but we'll see where i am.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## ebonimama (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be at the top of bsl in 08.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Nov 12, 2008)

I don’t think this thread is being updated, but I’ll like to see who will be claming BSL by the end of the year .  Also, if you didn't make it, share with us what you did or _did not do_.  Come on ladies, 2009 is almost here, want to see some results.....


----------



## crazydaze911 (Nov 13, 2008)

My last pic in my siggy is current.  I asked if i made it to BSL and someone on LCHF was nice enough to let me claim it BUT i dont think im full bsl yet


----------



## LilBrownied (Nov 13, 2008)

Please add me! I'm pretty sure I can make it by December 2008.


----------



## TLC1020 (Nov 13, 2008)

I doubt I make it now.. I had a setback and trimmed three inches off


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2008)

I am officially out of this challenge and will be working on getting my hair to BSL in the 2009 challenge instead. I have to cut quite a bit of my hair off on December 1st maybe and see where I'll be after that. I don't feel comfortable claiming anything near BSL this year. So good luck to all the ladies still left in the challenge. I pray you all get there this year.


----------



## hairdrama:{ (Nov 14, 2008)

TLC1020 said:


> I doubt I make it now.. I had a setback and trimmed three inches off


 
 I'm sorry to hear that although I agree with most of the girls who posted comments in your fotki "your bra is kinda low" ......to me you were BSL around May or so.  Don't get discouraged, I'm sure you hair still looks beautiful.


----------



## *KP* (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had to drop out after trimming 3 inches, I'm down to my shoulder blades now and should be BSL in no time as long as I don't trim.


----------



## skipper (Nov 18, 2008)

i have a few strands touching when my hair is wet maybe my hair will miraculously grow an inch and a half in the next month


----------



## hillytmj (Nov 18, 2008)

vanesart said:


> i have a few strands touching when my hair is wet maybe my hair will miraculously grow an inch and a half in the next month


 
I'm hoping for the same thing!


----------



## sowhut (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah im not making it lol
I definitely will be in '09 though, im thinking by easter


----------



## MonaLisa (Nov 18, 2008)

_*Just ing and being nosy...



This challenge is coming to an end soon...

will be...



at the end of the year...

Best of luck to all the remaining challengers!*_


----------



## chebaby (Nov 18, 2008)

add me to the list. i think  i can make it to bsl by thte end of december.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not going to make it. I did a trim a few days ago and am planning on having layers cut into my hair.


----------



## Faith (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey ladies,

It's been a while 
I think I will make the deadline.  I"m about half an inch from BSB.
I don't think I will need to trim anything either.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm at the top of brastrap adn should be full by my touch up in december/january.  i totally forgot about this thread.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Nov 24, 2008)

tottzu said:


> *Congratulations to the ladies who have reached BSL! *​


 
your hair is gorgeous.  please share your regimen.  i'll send you a pm


----------



## LuvMyHair07 (Dec 20, 2008)

did not make it this year......i am at the top of BSL and need to trim a few inches, by the spring of 09 i should be there. congrats to all that made it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Dec 22, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm not going to make it. I did a trim a few days ago and am planning on having layers cut into my hair.



Thanks for the clarification on ur username - 'grass' - i was like 'hmmmm....' -


----------

